
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (June 2020) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Résumé&#x2F;CV:
  Email:
</code></pre>
Readers: please only email these addresses to discuss work opportunities.
======
ryansmccoy
Location: United States

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python (celery, flask/django, numpy/ pandas/scipy, sqlalchemy,
asyncio/multiprocessing/threading, others), Go, Javascript (Node.js, Jquery,
React), R, AWS, Azure, GCP, Hashicorp Terraform & Vault, Databases (SQL,
NoSQL, BigQuery, Redis, Cassandra, others), Message Queues (RabbitMQ/Celery,
ØMQ, Apache Kafka), Big Data (Apache Spark, Airflow/Kubeflow, Beam, Snowflake,
Dask), Machine Learning/Natural Language Processing (Sklearn, Tensorflow,
Pytorch, Gensim, NLTK, Spacy, ElasticSearch), Web Scraping

Résumé/CV: www.linkedin.com/in/ryansmccoy

Email: hn (at) ryansmccoy (dot) com

I've spent the last 13 years designing and building mission-critical software,
data, and cloud solutions for customers in the Financial Markets, including
Fortune 500 companies, Investment Managers, Hedge Funds, Venture Capital,
Private Equity, and Data Vendors.

I've successfully developed cloud based web apps, custom dashboards,
distributed financial data pipelines, low-latency and high-throughput market
data systems, natural language text analytics, software/data architecture
including micro-services, front, middle, back office automation, network
security/encryption, automated trading algorithms, quantamental process
automation, and ETL systems;

------
SubseaEngineer
Mechanical Engineer and R&D specialist

Location: Scotland

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Not at this time

Technologies: SolidWorks, Inventor, DesignSpark PCB, Mechanical Handling
Systems, Instrumentation.

Email: SubseaEngineering /at/ outlook.com

Mechanical Engineering Manager and instrument designer with prototyping, R&D
and critical system experience. Over a decade of working in underwater
instrumentation, including large projects and specialised instrumentation for
unique applications. Portfolio includes large rig installation monitoring,
defence equipment, oceanographic instrumentation and other mission critical
equipment for various markets around the world.

SolidWorks (CSWA certified) and Inventor CAD system fluent, extensive ISO9001
experience. Regularly work with 3D printers and prototyping/small production
run manufacturing. Workshop facility for construction of equipment available.

Bulk of experience in underwater systems, including instrumentation and vision
systems for customers in unique applications and ROV systems. Offshore
experience in remote places, so I understand what it really means to have a
quality, mission critical piece of gear. Willing to work in most sectors,
especially R&D and small batch prototyping and production runs.

I dabble in many different types of tech and like to keep up with emergent
technologies related to the autonomous fields.

------
robbs

      Location: Wellington, NZ 
      Remote: Preferably
      Willing to relocate: Willing to consider it
      Technologies: React, Redux, Webpack, Python, Ruby, PHP, SQL, Linux, AWS
      Résumé/CV: https://github.com/robbyronk/resume/blob/master/readme.md
      Email: robby.ronk@gmail.com
    

I'm a Senior Full-stack developer looking for full time employment and willing
to consider contracts. I'm a US citizen and also have the right to work in NZ.
I can overlap with the workday on the US West Coast or Europe quite easily and
have done so before. I have deep experience on the front end and back end,
with multiple frameworks. I'm interested in joining a dynamic team to mentor
developers of all skill levels and deliver quality user experiences. I can
work at all layers of the stack and thrive in front-end. I've led two major
technology changes on the front-end, bringing AngularJS to my team in 2012 and
React/Redux/Sagas to my team in 2016. In addition to personal and professional
growth, I value open communication and making the world a better place.

------
subpixel
Technical Writer

    
    
      Location: Raleigh NC
      Remote: Yes, or research triangle
      Willing to relocate: Open to conversation.
      Technologies: Git, SQL, SSG (Jekyll/Gatsby/Hugo/Nuxt), some Ruby and Javascript.
      Résumé/CV: https://bit.ly/2As6EuQ
      Email: rnd4@columbia.edu
    

I want to help your team create docs and product-focused content that are so
good they become a significant driver of sales.

I'm currently a technical product manager, but my superpower is collecting,
synthesizing, and disseminating information that empowers developers and
technical audiences. I love the challenge of unpacking complicated topics and
creating clear, compelling content to help real people accomplish their goals
with software.

With a background that spans journalism and web development I'm equally
comfortable liaising with engineers and stakeholders across departments,
building web sites with modern SSG tools (what some call the Jamstack), and
working at the command line.

I'm looking to be hired, but if you're part of an open-source project with
docs I can build and/or improve I'm very happy to talk.

------
saelamin
\----------------------------------------------------------

* Location: Atlanta, GA USA

* Remote: Yes

* Willing to relocate: No

* Technologies: Full stack developer and designer. PHP, Laravel, Javascript, ES6, React, jQuery, HTML/CSS, SASS, LESS, MySQL, AWS, Linux, Web APIs, RESTful APIs, WordPress, Elasticsearch, Algolia

* Resume/CV: [http://23andwalnut.com](http://23andwalnut.com), [https://buildlaunchapp.com](https://buildlaunchapp.com)

\----------------------------------------------------------

Full stack developer and designer. 15 years total programming experience, 10+
years building for the web, 5 years technology and strategy consulting. I
provide full service software development and combine strategy, technology,
and design to solve complex business challenges. Extensive experience taking
projects from concept all the way through launch and have worked with clients
of all sizes, from individuals and startups to multinational enterprise
companies.

\----------------------------------------------------------

* Email: projects [at] 23andwalnut.com

\----------------------------------------------------------

------
Luthfianto
Location: Jakarta, Indonesia

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: depends

Technologies: Optimization, Constraint Programming, Python, Java, R, CVXPY,
OR-Tools, Pyomo, Gurobi, SQL, TypeScript, Node.js, SQL, Docker, AWS

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/13XCr6scnWfpHxkqUvIrrqQaM...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/13XCr6scnWfpHxkqUvIrrqQaMEC6MzwwL_jdDBCZULyY/edit?usp=sharing)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/luthfianto/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/luthfianto/)

Email: mrluthfianto at gmail

\----

Hi, I build logistics optimization and machine learning systems that power
multiple products in a company. My previous projects include:

\- Salesperson Optimization (scoring, scheduling, routing)

\- Routing Optimization for deliveries

\- Allocation model for distributing cars to dealers in the country, which has
many configurable business rules and constraints

\- Feature Store & Machine Learning Platform

\- Recommender Systems

I am looking for a Data Scientist, Optimization/Machine Learning Engineer role

------
nbrochu
Location: Montreal, Canada

Remote: Yes, open to on-site as offices reopen

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Web (Backend & Frontend), Data (ETL, Processing, Search,
Dashboards), Image Processing, Computer Vision, Machine Learning,
Reinforcement Learning, GUI (Qt)

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/SerpentAI](https://github.com/SerpentAI)

Email: On my Github page

13 years in the industry; Mostly in startups and R&D departments. Spent the
last 3 working on my own projects / research following an acquisition. In that
time, I authored the Serpent.AI framework, released a handful of Python
packages and worked on a few curios (e.g. custom style transfer
implementations, auto-painting application with NumPy and OpenCL). I'm a
pretty collected, friendly person; Competent and professional. I prefer
working in smaller teams / companies (more hats to wear, closer to product)
with insightful and good-natured colleagues.

------
soneca
_Location_ : California, US

 _Remote_ : Yes, please

 _Willing to relocate_ : No

 _Technologies_ : Frontend in general: Javascript, React, React Native,
EmberJS, CSS, SASS; and some Node, serverless, Firebase, FaunaDB. Also
marketing and growth-related stack Segment, Heap, GA, Amplitude, analytics,
and marketing tools in general (from my background as a marketing professional
before moving to software development).

 _Résumé /CV_:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rodrigohgpontes](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rodrigohgpontes)

 _Experience_ : 3 years (I consider myself currently transitioning from junior
to mid-level roles)

 _A few other links tell more about me:_

\- My newsletter with writing advice for developers:
[https://writingfordevelopers.substack.com](https://writingfordevelopers.substack.com)

\- My personal blog about my career transition from marketing to software
development:
[https://rodrigohgpontes.github.io](https://rodrigohgpontes.github.io)

\- A side-project that I am building solo, from concept, to design, to
development (React on serverless with FaunaDB):
[https://www.quidsentio.com](https://www.quidsentio.com)

\- The blog for the said project above:
[https://blog.quidsentio.com](https://blog.quidsentio.com)

I have a better fit if the role is for working close to growth or product
teams, or even any non-engineering team. I like to work close to product
decisions.

I want to find a place where I can learn from experienced engineers and work
among nice people.

    
    
      Email: rodrigohgpontes (using gmail)

------
aparmentier
Location: Montreal, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, Machine learning, C#, ASP.net.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexandre-
parmentier-378a17114/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexandre-
parmentier-378a17114/)

Email: a.g.parmentier (at) gmail.com (email me for PDF cv and letters of
recommendation)

I've worked as a full stack developer during my undergraduate and full-time in
the private (startup) world. I recently completed a Master's degree focused on
AI/ML applications.

I'm very interested in work that can combine these strengths, such as machine
learning engineer, applied data scientist, data infrastructure, etc. I also
continue to be interested in full stack and back-end engineer roles.

I think code quality is extremely important, and I'll be an advocate for
processes which increase maintainability and decrease long term technical debt
wherever I go.

------
atomashpolskiy
Location: Moscow (UTC+3)

Willing to relocate: Yep

Remote: Yep

Technologies: Java, Rust

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tomashpolsky/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tomashpolsky/)

Github: [https://github.com/atomashpolskiy](https://github.com/atomashpolskiy)

Email: nordmann89 at google mail

I am a backend/systems developer with a strong affinity for data processing
and storage, messaging, distributed and decentralized systems.

I have a successful track record of leading and delivering complex projects at
well-known financial institutions and software product companies.

I would love to join a small focused team of experts, especially in the area
of systems development.

Additionally, I am the author of:

\- a popular BitTorrent library (Java),

\- a face detection library (Rust),

\- an application for EEG research, developed for a French medical research
institution (Java),

and a leading contributor to several other OSS projects.

------
alexrtan
Location: SE Asia

Remote: Yes (experienced)

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Rust, Elm, Haskell, Go, Kubernetes, Ruby, Javascript, AWS, GCS.

CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexrtan/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexrtan/)

Email: alex.r.tan@gmail.com

Was primarily a Rails/frontend developer for many years but in recent years
have focused heavily on languages with rich type systems. Was the first
technical hire at an early-stage startup and picked technologies/led
development for 4.5 years. Did full-stack development and was responsible for
running large amounts of data processing on thousands of EC2 instances.

Willing to consider part-time consulting and full-time positions.

------
nogurenn
Software Engineer (3 years, mostly startups)

Location: Quezon City, Philippines

Remote: Yes, any timezone (preferably as independent contractor for easier
remote work legalities, full time is okay)

Willing to relocate: Not in the immediate future

Technologies: Scala (Play, Akka, Slick, Spark, ScalaTest), Python (Django,
Flask, pyobjc, Jupyter notebooks), JavaScript (nodeJS/React), Typescript,
Swift, PostgreSQL, AWS, DynamoDB, Docker, Kubernetes, Kafka, PIE,
Microservices, Reactive Architecture, REST API, Systems Thinking

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1OVIqqmkBhbApqWiwVdBMZ56vmWK...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1OVIqqmkBhbApqWiwVdBMZ56vmWK94ycO/view?usp=sharing)

Email: glennliwanag [at] pm [dot] me

Hi! Most of my professional experiences are with startups in different
industries, except for my first job as an information security engineer at a
big security tech firm. My startup experience revolved around touching many
different aspects of software development and engineering as early as my first
year as a professional.

I've worked in clothing merch manufacturing (like Amazon Merch) as an engineer
for both internal and customer-facing systems, dealing with microservices, and
code abstraction, migration and refactoring (as far as Scala 2.6 to 2.12).
I've also worked on desktop development, specifically for Mac via Python +
pyobjc + py2exe, solving persistent regression bugs and breaking changes that
Apple OS updates are notorious for. Lastly, I've worked as a DevOps engineer
(contractor) for one of the current tech giants, maintaining infrastructure
and building pipelines for different in-house teams.

Overall, I specialize in backend engineering, with a systems approach to
software engineering through the breadth of my professional experiences.

Please do reach me via linkedin
([https://www.linkedin.com/in/glennharveyliwanag/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/glennharveyliwanag/))
if protonmail is not playing well with your email security configuration.

------
asdasiodjaoij
Location: US United States (Iowa)

Remote: Remote Only

Willing to Relocate: NO

Technologies:

\- c, c++, python

\- Firmware, board bring up, sensor driver development, sensor integration,
feature detection, data munging

\- Bluetooth, wifi, android, BLDC Motor control

\- i2c, spi, uart, etc

\- ARM Based micros

Email: 2020jobs@639zw.xyz

\---

I am a mid to senior level Firmware Engineer with a background in wireless
connected consumer products (ble, wifi, homekit). I have spent the last few
years working in the wifi and bluetooth world on near-bare metal (RTOS,
schedulers only).

I have contributed to hardware startups (less than 100 employees) as well as
large companies (35,000+ employees).

I am currently located in rural Iowa and am looking for more remote work. Full
time preferred, part time or contract work considered.

------
pgt

        Location: Cape Town, South Africa
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: Yes
        Technologies: Clojure, ClojureScript, Rust, Datomic.
        Résumé/CV: http://petrustheron.com/cv/
        Email: hn@petrus.co.za
    

Building profitable software products since 2004. BEng Electronic Engineering
w/Computer Science, Stellenbosch 2009. Built this during lockdown to help
bring businesses online post-COVID:
[https://www.tradebridge.app/](https://www.tradebridge.app/)

------
renaudg

      Location: London
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Summary : Senior DevOps / SRE. Ex-Facebook. Freelance or permanent, open to short-term or 2-4 days/week.
      Technologies: Linux, AWS, Google Cloud, Docker, Kubernetes, Ansible, Packer, Terraform, CircleCI, Datadog, Python...
      LinkedIn : https://www.linkedin.com/in/renaudguerin
      Résumé/CV: https://renaudguerin.net/cv.pdf
      Email: jobs@renaudguerin.net
    

I'm a senior engineer & technical leader with 20 years of experience building
and operating online services, including at Facebook, large ISPs and many
startups. My core technical skillset is in DevOps / Site Reliability
Engineering, Linux, cloud infrastructure (AWS, Google Cloud), infrastructure
as code, and cloud native tech (Kubernetes)

Beyond infrastructure, I'm a "T-shaped" engineer who can help with technology
vision, systems design, backend architecture, 12Factor best practices,
technical operations, mentoring and general engineering wisdom. I excel at
understanding short vs long-term trade-offs, tackling performance bottlenecks
& technical debt, and quickly learning and assessing new pieces of technology.
I also have keen awareness of product & business matters.

Available mainly as a freelancer for up to 3-4 days/week (or full time for
short-term projects). I may also consider employment in a principal or co-
founding role for the right company.

------
dennybritz
Remote Only

Location: Usually Japan/East Asia, but currently in Europe due to COVID

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies (reverse-chronological order):

    
    
      - AI / Deep Learning Research - previously at Google and have published papers. Mostly focused on NLP and RL, but I keep up with other subfields.
      - Infra: Devops, golang, rust, kubernetes, microservices, large-scale systems, all kinds of databases. Have managed large clusters. Used to be an early Apache Spark engineer and was in a database research group in grad school.
      - Briefly worked in algo trading (HFT-style)
      - Worked at multiple early-stage startups, so I can do other things like full-stack web or app development, but I prefer not to do these full-time. But I can help if stuff comes up.
    

Résumé/CV:

    
    
      https://www.linkedin.com/in/dennybritz/
      https://twitter.com/dennybritz
      http://github.com/dennybritz
      dennybritz [at] gmail
    

\---

Hi! 15+ years of engineering experience, and have been through a lot of
technologies and cycles. I'm in a decent place right now and focusing on
research and side projects. I'm not actually looking for work. But I figured I
would post anyway - who knows what opportunities come along! If there's
something at the intersection of my interests I'd love to talk. Not sure
myself what that would look like, perhaps something around ML/RL, research,
infra, or possibly trading.

------
richi_rich

        Location: Mumbai/Bangalore, India
        Remote: Open
        Willing to Relocate: Yes
    
        Technologies:
          - Languages: Python, R, SQL, C++
          - Machine Learning, Deep Learning, Data preparation, Task Automation, Data Pipeline, Statistical Modeling, Regression-based Models, 
            NLP, Time-Series Analysis, Clustering, Sentiment Analysis, Data Structure & Algorithms, Statistics & Probability
          - Git, Unix, Pandas, Numpy, Sklearn, AWS, TensorFlow, Gensim, Regex, Keras, Scikit-learn, NLP-NLTK, NNs, Data Visualization(ggplot2, Tableau)
    
        Profile:
          - Resume: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1fB0qywt67TrfqV5z83ENh0-QI5HIrfWn/view?usp=sharing
          - https://www.linkedin.com/in/richa-choudhary0709
          - https://github.com/richachoudhary
    
        Email: richa [dot] choudhary07 [dot] 09 [at] gmail [dot] com
    
        ---
    

Hi! I am Richa, Data Scientist with 2 YOE, graduated from one of the top
universities of country.Skilled in a variety of machine learning techniques,
modelling, NLP, Deep Learning & Analytics. Currently working with a fintech
startup with focus on credit-score optimization.

I love leveraging data & machine learning techniques to solve meaningful
problems.Get in touch if you are working on anything data related.

------
Hire_Flo
Location: [South UK] Portsmouth / Southampton

Remote: Experience in working remote is there, but it really doesn't matter to
me, as long as the commute isn't long

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: JAVA, SQL Résumé/CV: I am Flo, 25 years old and moved from
germany to the UK in October to live with my SO. I have succesfully finished
an apprenticeship as IT-Specialist (integrated-systems) in Germany at the
Deutsche Telekom AG (biggest ISP in germany and mobile provider in europe).
During my apprenticeship my career-focus has shifted to software / backend
development with JAVA, SQL and NoSQL addtionally I have interest in web
applications. (Node) I am an unrefined diamond and need to be shaped, since I
have not a lot of professional experience in working in enterprises, and
therefore would call myself "Graduate Developer" I offer a lot of passion,
curiosity and hard-working attitude, paired with solid knowledge of everything
tech. I have experience in developing but I am in dire need of experience in
testing, deploying and delivering.

Please email me below for a link to my github and my CV Email:
hire.fbauch[ÄT]protonmail[DOT]com

------
kissgyorgy
Location: Budapest, Hungary

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: It depends

Technologies: Linux, Python, Git, nginx, uWSGI, Docker, PKI, PostgreSQL,
Django, Flask, MySQL, REST APIs, Kubernetes, Go, AWS

Résumé/CV:
[https://walkman.cloud/s/pYxnwAPJAzAgjEZ](https://walkman.cloud/s/pYxnwAPJAzAgjEZ)

Email: w2lkm2n@gmail.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kissgy/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kissgy/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/kissgyorgy](https://github.com/kissgyorgy)

My ideal next position would be Lead Developer or CTO of a startup/small
company, but I very much enjoy just coding too. I'm looking for preferably
remote work for now, but willing to relocate later. I have really broad
interests, but also dig deep into technologies. I'm fluent with Python. Once I
was part of a team whose responsibility was to build a Debian-based operating
system. I built multiple greenfield projects, but also maintained and improved
multiple hundreds of thousands of line systems. I written applications both in
monolith and in microservice architectures, I understand these type of systems
and their the trade-offs. I can improve a team's workflows and communication.
I'm very good at writing documentation and clean code.

------
skyriser

      SEEKING WORK | Montreal, Canada | Remote/Freelance
      Technologies: iOS/macOS, Objective-C/Swift
      Web: http://chriscomeau.com
      Resume/CV: http://chriscomeau.com/resume
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/christiancomeau
      GitHub: https://github.com/chriscomeau
      Portfolio: https://github.com/chriscomeau/Portfolio
      Email: chris.comeau@skyriser.com

------
IrisChase
Location: Florida, USA; but looking for a change

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (Seattle preferred)

Technologies: Modern C++, Linux. Familiar with SDL2, Cairo, Catch2, Qt,
Sqlite3. "Comfortable at all levels of the stack but doesn't know assembly
(not scared of it tho)"

Résumé/CV: It's not much to look at if you've seen my github

Email: "iris" atatatatatatata "enesda" D-D-D-D-D-D-D-D-D-DOT-commmmmmm (Scrape
that, bots...)

I've spent the last few years developing a declarative GUI programming
language
([https://github.com/IrisChase/IVD](https://github.com/IrisChase/IVD)) on my
own. A project that spun out of its development called "Reprodyne", is a
system for recording manual testing sessions for automatic regression testing
([https://github.com/IrisChase/Reprodyne](https://github.com/IrisChase/Reprodyne)).

Self-taught, started doing non-trivial personal projects in C++ 7+ years ago.

Available for a fulltime position, can start immediately, no visa required.

------
PaulJulius
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: No (except due to coronavirus)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Professional experience with Ruby, TypeScript + React,
PostgreSQL; passing familiarity with C, C++, Java, Python from college classes

Résumé: [https://paul-julius-martinez.netlify.app/resume](https://paul-julius-
martinez.netlify.app/resume)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/paul-julius-
martinez](https://www.linkedin.com/in/paul-julius-martinez)

Email: pauljuliusmartinez@gmail.com

I would like to work on something involving Rust, compilers/interpreters, or
Postgres. I'm very interested in programming languages and, in addition to
Rust, would be interested in learning Go, Erlang, Swift, OCaml, or "modern"
C/C++.

Since getting laid off due to coronavirus I created a Ruby gem based off an
internal library at my last job:

[https://github.com/PaulJuliusMartinez/sequel-
packer](https://github.com/PaulJuliusMartinez/sequel-packer)

And I also created a personal website, though I'm still waiting for DNS
changes for the non-Netlify domain to propagate:

[http://pauljuliusmartinez.com](http://pauljuliusmartinez.com)

[https://paul-julius-martinez.netlify.app](https://paul-julius-
martinez.netlify.app)

~~~
Danilka
Dude, cool website!

------
westoncb
\-----------------------------------

    
    
      Location: Tucson, AZ (USA)
    
      Remote: yes (plenty of experience with this)
    
      Willing to relocate: maybe, esp. NYC or Chicago
    
      Technologies: javascript, React, three.js, webgl, Node, Electron, Java, Objective-C; a little: Scala, Rust, Elixir/Phoenix
    
      Portfolio: http://westoncb.com/projects
    
      Résumé/CV: http://westoncb.com/resume.html
    
      Email: westoncb at google's mail service
    

\-----------------------------------

I'm looking for work as either a full-time employee, or on a contract basis.
My specialties are around computer graphics and developing tools with
difficult UI requirements, but I'm a good person to have around for any kind
of project where you need someone who can prioritize effectively, learn
quickly, communicate well, and do whatever needs to be done on the development
side.

Most of my professional experience has been as an early startup employee,
though I've also done a variety of work on a contract basis, from advising and
leading development on a web-based CAD tool project, to helping artists to
implement their ideas in software, to doing R&D for a LiDAR point cloud
"surface reconstruction" project.

------
domarp
Location: San Diego, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Languages: JavaScript (ES6+), TypeScript, Python, Ruby, CSS3

Frontend: React, Vue, Redux, Vuex, MobX, Cypress, Gatsby, Webpack, Tailwind
CSS, Sass

Backend: Node, Ruby on Rails, GraphQL, Express, Jest, Mocha, RSpec, MiniTest,
Docker, PostgreSQL, MongoDB

Cloud & hosting: AWS, Heroku, Netlify, Firebase

Theory: RESTful APIs, front-end architecture, UI/UX design, microservice
architecture, CI/CD, SaaS development, OOP, FP, automated testing

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1U7p3b2wy1YWrO9vdhu7NFGXeMIk...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1U7p3b2wy1YWrO9vdhu7NFGXeMIkvbc5N)

Email: pramodsjacob@gmail.com

\---

Hello! My name is Pramod, and I'm a software engineer with 3 years of
experience making production-level web applications, both as an individual
contributor and a technical lead.

I love building software, and I have experience shipping features and
providing technical solutions in startup and consulting environments. I'm a
"T-shaped" full-stack engineer; I enjoy working across the full stack, but my
expertise currently lies in the front-end with JavaScript, React and Vue.

Please feel free to reach out if you're looking for an experienced full-stack
or front-end developer with leadership experience to help build your product.
Thanks for your time!

------
Fej
Location: NYC metro area/NJ/New Jersey/NY/New York (US)

Remote: Yes, physical presence would be preferred in the future once the
present crisis has passed

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: HTML5/CSS3/ES7 (JavaScript), Python, Java, C

Email: j at the domain immediately below

Résumé: [https://fej.io/resume](https://fej.io/resume)

A bit more info: [https://fej.io/about.html](https://fej.io/about.html)

GitHub: [https://github.com/nuclearfej](https://github.com/nuclearfej)

Recently graduated from the Stevens Institute of Technology in NJ, right next
to NYC - CS bachelor's degree with a minor in philosophy. Worked with Node.js,
Vue.js, and Postgres in the web ecosystem, plus a bit of PHP and React; I use
Python for everyday scripting and a heavier language (C++ or Java) for larger
tasks. I'm currently working with a professor on writing a mobile (responsive)
version of an existing web app and fixing legacy PHP code.

Always excited to try new languages, frameworks, methodologies - you name it.
I love to learn new things and branch out.

Serious recruiters also welcomed.

Please don't hesitate to leave a comment with any questions. Thank you for
looking.

I am a citizen of the US.

------
ag_user123
Location: Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not at the moment

Technologies: JavaScript, ES6+, React.js, Node.js, Gatsby, Express, GraphQL,
Redux, D3.js, Wordpress, React Native, Webpack, PostgreSQL, Bootstrap, AWS,
Heroku, Firebase, TypeScript and more.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ngTkTVeDaakyFxEmPyyqyMuKxD6...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ngTkTVeDaakyFxEmPyyqyMuKxD6MR_ja/view)

Email: mail@andrejgajdos.com

I am a freelance full-stack web developer with over six years of experience
delivering software. I have worked for clients all around the world in many
different industries. I have delivered solutions for startups, digital
agencies and big companies, such as Apple. I have background in computer
science and am able to create everything from small business websites to
custom web applications.

Personal Website: [https://andrejgajdos.com](https://andrejgajdos.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos)

Github: [https://github.com/AndrejGajdos](https://github.com/AndrejGajdos)

------
dvt
SEEKING WORK | Los Angeles | Remote

I'm an expert engineer and data professional interested in consulting and
architecting data pipelines. At Edmunds.com, I worked on a fairly successful
ad-tech product and my team bootstrapped a data pipeline using Spark,
Databricks, and microservices built with Java, Python, and Scala.

These days, I work for a "new media" company you probably heard of and, over
the past year, I re-built an ETL Kubernetes stack, including data loaders and
extractors that handle >10,000 API payload extractions daily.

My area of expertise includes data interoperability with Facebook Marketing,
Facebook Graph, Instagram Graph, Google DFP, Salesforce, etc. That I'm a top-
tier developer goes without saying. I'm interested in flexing my consulting
muscle and can help with best practices, architecture, and hiring.

Would love to connect even if it's just for networking!

Blog: [https://dvt.name/](https://dvt.name/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/dvx](https://github.com/dvx)

Resume/contact: [https://dvt.name/resume/](https://dvt.name/resume/)

------
no_wizard

      Location: Sacramento, CA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Git, JavaScript, TypeScript, CSS/SASS, React,  Python, PHP, HTML5, Docker, REST, C#, ASP.NET
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/scott-vanderbeek-605b7b148/
      Email: scott@theawesomescott.com
    

I am looking for work on a full-time basis, or via contract that transparently
leads to being employed on a full-time basis within 90 days. I have over 2
years of remote work experience prior to COVID-19 and over 5 years experience
as a software developer & engineer.

I am a demonstrably experienced Software Engineer, with a strong focus on
quality, performance, and long term maintainability. I am intimately familiar
with Python, PHP, Symfony, Drupal, Twig, and have implemented robust &
scalable REST APIs.

On the frontend I have extensive experience with React/Preact, and leveraging
native Web Components, and have maintained design systems used across
organizational departments, leveraging SASS/CSS. I am deeply knowledgeable of
frontend tools such as Webpack, Rollup, Gulp, and PostCSS.

I have a good working knowledge of SQL, and have worked extensively with
MySQL/MariaDB, CouchDB, and PostgreSQL.

I am comfortable learning new technologies and adapt very quickly to keeping
up with technological requirements and trends. I've built applications that
are as simple as gathering data via submitting single page forms, to complex
data visualizations leveraged by researchers. I've been involved building &
leading projects that have everything from a few dozen users to hundreds of
thousands concurrent users, to applications that handle terabytes of data over
time.

------
diogoreis
Java Full-stack or Backend engineer

CONTRACTOR/FREELANCER preferably.

More than 11 years of full stack Java experience, mostly with Spring and
Angular 2+ on microservices architecture. Hands-on experience with
architecture design and development of highly available and scalable systems
over AWS (or Openshift), Netty, Kafka, Redis, Spring Cloud Netflix stack. Team
leadership and mentoring skills, with strong sense of ownership.

Location: Vancouver, Canada

Remote: Yes, only (anywhere in the world)

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Java (11+), Spring boot/cloud (netflix stack), Netty, Angular
2+, Microservices, AWS, Openshift, Docker, Kubernetes, Kafka, Atlassian stack
(Jira, Fisheye, Bamboo, ...), TDD, test frameworks (jUnit/Mockito/PowerMock),
message brokers (Kafka/ActiveMQ/SQS), SQL, NoSQL and in-memory databases
(Oracle, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Mongo, Aurora, Redis), CI/CD pipeline (Jenkins),
Avro, Apache Thrift.

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/diogofacin/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/diogofacin/)

Email: diogoreis.ca . gmail . com

I can easily learn new techs if you need something specific in mix with my
expertise.

Feel free to add me on LinkedIn or send me an email :)

------
syngrog66
Location: Colorado, USA

Remote: Yes or onsite

Willing to relocate: Yes (USA)

Technologies: Python, Java, web dev, SQL, Linux, Docker, cloud, C/C++, git,
distributed systems, threading, performance & scalability,
cryptocurrency/blockchain, some ML (Bayesian, OLS regression)

Domain Experience: travel, real estate, education, foreign/online adversarial
propaganda/disinfo (APD), gaming, cryptocurrency/blockchain, leadgen auction
engines

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=13e3tdkKYcaNx6X34nd5BtK7amW...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=13e3tdkKYcaNx6X34nd5BtK7amWytVRVQ)

Email: groglogic+hn2hire20206@gmail.com

decades of programming. solid computing system fundamentals. problem solving.
brainstorming. prototyping. communication. technical team lead. software
architect. SRE-ish. author of cheatsheet on Software Performance &
Scalability. tech research, due diligence and consulting for US State
Department. indie game engine creator since childhood. wrote & shipped a
zombie apocalypse simulation a decade ago -- which was much more fun than
coronavirus. in free time lately designing a system to teach about democracy
collapse risks

------
rmant

      Location: Santiago, CL.
    
      Remote: Yes.
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes.
    
      Technologies: Python, Pytorch, Keras, Tensorflow, Git, Docker, JavaScript.
    
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ba_F_A46UJS3IREUGLHNySnvEoI34QCD/view?usp=sharing
    
      Email: rmanterola@tradecrafted.com
    
    

I'm a MSc. student in the final stage of writing my thesis, so I have around
20-30 hours a week right now and will be available full time in about a month.
My research domain is Vision-Language Navigation, which means teaching an
agent how to navigate in indoor environments following natural language
instructions ([https://bringmeaspoon.org](https://bringmeaspoon.org)). So my
background is a mixture of Computer Vision and NLP.I'm more comfortable
writing models in PyTorch, but if you use TensorFlow in your stack I can still
adapt. I also can work doing data-wrangling with pandas, or visualizations.
Let me know if there's somewhere I can add value to your company. I'm open
both for contracts and full-time positions.

------
Kliment
Location: Cologne, Germany

Note! Not looking for full time positions - I only take on project work.

Remote: Yes, strongly preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Embedded C++, Embedded C, Python, Electronics (design, layout,
prototyping, testing), 3D printing, electromechanical and robotic design and
prototyping

Résumé/CV: Email if needed

Email: kliment at 0xfb.com (yes, with a zero)

IRC: Kliment on the freenode network

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, company events and conferences.

------
perryrjohnson7
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Machine Learning Libraries (NumPy, Scikit-learn, Pandas,
PyTorch, fastai, TensorFlow, Keras, Turi Create), Web App Frameworks (Flask),
API’s, Google Cloud Platform, AWS (EC2, RDS, S3), Heroku, Git, Bash,
JavaScript, MongoDB, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Geographic Information Systems

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/perryrjohnson/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/perryrjohnson/)

Personal site: [http://perryrjohnson.com](http://perryrjohnson.com)

Email: perryrjohnson7@gmail.com

===

Hey! I’m Perry, a data scientist and engineer with 3+ years experience working
primarily with distributed teams, most recently leading data science
initiatives at an ag-tech company. I’ve also spent time in crypto, e-commerce,
quantitative finance as well as some contract gigs on the side. I have
experience building data pipelines, machine learning models, web applications
and working with APIs, working mostly in Python. I love leveraging data,
machine learning and software to solve meaningful problems. Please reach out
if you’re working on anything data related.

------
tommypalm
Location: London

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Depends

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Sinatra, Elixir, Phoenix, Go, Elasticsearch,
Postgres, GraphQL, Kafka, Javascript, React, Next.js, Redux

Résumé/CV: [https://tommyp.org](https://tommyp.org) /
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tommy-
palmer-b64a0a53/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tommy-palmer-b64a0a53/)

Email: hi@tommyp.org

------
inertiatic
Location: Europe Remote: Yes, exclusively but okay with travel. I'm also okay
with any timezone. Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Most recently extensively used languages/frameworks are Python
(Django), Java (some Spring), and NodeJS. Significant experience with
Solr/Elasticsearch/Lucene. Various flavors of SQL (Postgres, MS and others)
and NoSQL (Redis, aforementioned Solr/ES and others). Queues (Kafka, SQS) and
containers running microservices. (just to cover some main keywords without
listing everything)

Résumé/CV: Email me (see profile), or ask me to contact you.

Hey there! I'm a software engineer who's got around 6 years of experience
developing mostly web-related applications. I have significant experience
working on search systems (relevance tuning, query parsing, highlighting,
query expansion, learning to rank etc.). I'm only looking for an opportunity
to possibly get back to working on that sort of thing (information retrieval,
natural language processing or even more machine learning related things that
I have some experience with), only remotely.

Thanks for having a look!

------
rc-1140
I'm a junior software developer looking for a stimulating new role. I love
writing software that has a positive impact on people, especially if it means
that the target audience is relieved of a boring and burdensome low-energy
task. I'm mostly interested in backend and desktop development but like any
good developer, I'm always excited to learn something new.

I have 3 years of experience writing software, mostly in the .NET ecosystem,
but I love using Python and I'm currently developing an interest in Golang. I
have fledgling experience with Javascript, Java, Bash/shell scripting, and
Android mobile development with Java from brief stints during my schooling and
career.

===

Location: NYC, New York

Remote: Open to it if timezone differences are negligible

Willing to Relocate: Maybe, United States only as of now

Technologies: .NET (C#, Powershell, .NET Core, WPF, ASP.NET), Python, (T-)SQL

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jmarkman446/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jmarkman446/)

Github: [https://github.com/jmarkman](https://github.com/jmarkman)

------
abhikandoi2000
Location: San Diego, CA

Remote: Not permanently

Willing to relocate: Yes (within USA)

Technologies: PyTorch, TensorFlow, Numpy, Python, C++, C, React, JavaScript,
AWS, Linux, Docker, Kubernetes

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/120RQJ3ZnjtIYyu2B8zryB89rlnZ...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/120RQJ3ZnjtIYyu2B8zryB89rlnZcI7Cr/view?usp=sharing)

Email: abhikandoi2000@gmail.com (or kandoi@eng.ucsd.edu)

I am a graduate student at UC San Diego pursuing a masters degree with a focus
on Computer Vision, Deep Learning and Robotics. I have an undergrad degree in
Computer Science from IIT Roorkee (India). I've worked with two Y Combinator
startups before (Razorpay and Ambient.ai). I am experienced in Deep Learning,
Computer Vision as well as back-end and front-end development. Also my
LinkedIn profile is [https://www.linkedin.com/in/abhishek-
kandoi/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/abhishek-kandoi/)

I am looking for a full-time role related to Deep Learning, Computer Vision
and/or Robotics after I graduate in March 2021.

------
luizfelberti
Location: São Paulo, Brazil

Remote: Yes, but also ok with working on-site

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, Golang, Rust, Python, Elixir, Racket, Clojure, Kafka, Redis,
Presto, Hive, Spark, AWS, GCP, Docker

Experience:

\- Previously Lead SRE at a healthcare startup, working on Platform
Engineering, focusing on our cloud architecture's security and compliance
aspects because we store a lot of sensitive patient information;

\- 3 to 4 years of AWS experience, but prefer GCP by a mile;

\- Compiled Languages: Strong C and systems background, but now prefer Rust
and Golang, having used mostly the latter for work;

\- Interpreted Languages: Plenty of previous experience with Python, but
nowadays prefer Elixir. Also dabbled with Racket (and Clojure which is
technically compiled), Lua, and Julia;

\- Solid experience with Systems Engineering & Architecture, especially
distributed systems;

\- Good background of close interaction with Data Science teams, and helping
raise the bar when it comes to putting things in production;

\- Passionate about Programming Language Theory, compilers, and the more
formal/philosophical aspects of Computer Science;

\- Previous experience with managing people and projects, with excellent
reviews and feedback from my peers;

\- Looking for Tech-Lead or similar positions in areas of R&D, Platform, or
SRE, and to help with pushing forward strategic projects of high technical
difficulty;

Résumé/CV & Contact:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/luizberti](https://www.linkedin.com/in/luizberti)

------
slingner
Location: San Francisco, California

Remote: Either Remote or In House

Willing to relocate: Only to San Diego, CA

Technologies: ReactJs, ExpressJs, NodeJs, PostgreSQL, jQuery, Javascript/ES6,
Figma, Adobe CC.

Website: [https://scottlingner.com](https://scottlingner.com)

Github: [https://github.com/slingner](https://github.com/slingner)

Résumé/CV: [https://scott-lingner-portfolio.s3-us-
west-1.amazonaws.com/S...](https://scott-lingner-portfolio.s3-us-
west-1.amazonaws.com/Scott_Lingner_Resume.pdf)

Video Cover Letter:
[https://coverstory.page/profile/slingner](https://coverstory.page/profile/slingner)

Email: slingner@gmail.com

I am a collaborative developer with a strong background in building
interactive web applications from the ground up. I have a creative problem-
solving and agile mindset from 8 years of experience in the photography and
advertising industry. Feel free to reach out!

------
kstenerud
Location: Germany

Remote: Only remote

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: go, c, c++, java, ejb, python, systems programming, sockets,
SQL, Bash, LUA, assembler, docker, lxc, kvm

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kstenerud/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kstenerud/)

Email: kstenerud@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/kstenerud/](https://github.com/kstenerud/)

My strengths lie in low level things: embedded sytems, data communications,
protocols, systems programming, libraries, APIs etc. I like to open things up
and look inside to see how they work ([https://github.com/kstenerud/go-
subvert](https://github.com/kstenerud/go-subvert)), and then make an easy
interface for people to wield the power.

I'm currently designing and writing a reference implementation for a parallel
binary/text ad-hoc data format in a similar vein to json & xml
([https://github.com/kstenerud/concise-
encoding](https://github.com/kstenerud/concise-encoding)). This is a precursor
technology to an asynchronous, multiplexing request-response protocol I'm
developing
([https://github.com/kstenerud/streamux](https://github.com/kstenerud/streamux)).

I have extensive remote work experience, and have also worked in many places
and cultures around the world, from startups to enterprise companies. I've co-
founded a successful startup in San Francisco, and now reside in Germany.

------
vladdoster
Location: Boston or Nashville Remote: Yes/No Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python (since 2013), Java 8+, Docker/Singularity/OCI, Devops
related tech.

Email: mvdoster@gmail.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/vladdoster/](https://github.com/vladdoster/)

Resume/CV: [https://vdoster.com](https://vdoster.com)

WIT '19 new grad looking for work in backend / devops development. Passionate
about anything infrastructure and run a multi-node automated homelab in spare
time.

Currently on contract as a DevOps/API engineer at Harvard Medical school in
the research department. I have written wrappers that are easy to integrate
for workflows, upgrade services via Puppet, and help maintain compute cluster
(11k cores & multi-pB storage).

Always excited to try new languages, frameworks, methodologies - you name it.
Recently worked on project revolving around container security and submission
of user containers.

I love learning and solving problems with elegant solutions.

Please don't hesitate to leave a comment with any questions. Thank you for
looking.

I am a citizen of the US.

------
GabrielBianconi
MACHINE LEARNING & DATA SCIENCE | REMOTE (NYC) | PART-TIME CONTRACT

    
    
       Location: New York (NYC), USA (remote only)
       Remote: Yes (experienced)
       Willing to relocate: No
       Technologies: Python, PyTorch, TensorFlow, Keras, sklearn, PySpark, and more
       Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/8zp1e0ts5wp43x5/Gabriel_Bianconi_Resume.pdf?dl=0
       Email: gabriel@scalarresearch.com
       Website: scalarresearch.com / gabrielbianconi.com
       LinkedIn: linkedin.com/in/gabrielbianconi
    

Senior machine learning engineer (data scientist) looking for part-time
contract work. Extensive experience in computer vision, NLP, and predictive
analytics.

* Built products for fast-growing startups (e.g. Scale AI, Fandom) and large corporations

* Recent projects include helping predict cancer therapeutics (NLP), reduce industrial accidents (computer vision), and optimize corporate QA (predictive analytics)

* Published ML research, served as a reviewer for ICML, and spoke at many leading technical conferences (e.g. AWS re:Invent)

* BS/MS in Computer Science (AI) from Stanford

------
RealPoc
Location: Zelenodolsk, Russia

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: iOS, Obj-C, Swift, Cocoa Touch, Cocoa

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/KNiR8j](https://goo.gl/KNiR8j)

GitHub: [https://github.com/RafaelKayumov](https://github.com/RafaelKayumov)

Email: justpoc@gmail.com

7+ years of native iOS / Mac OS development experience; Numerous apps pushed
to App Store + couple of OS X apps.

------
ivylee
Location: Greater NY

Remote: Yes, remote only

Willing to relocate: No.

I'm an experienced Python Developer, Data Scientist, Machine Learning
Engineer, winner of multiple hackathons and author of 4 patents in ML/AI/AR. I
have BS in Mathematics and MA in Statistics. I have shipped new features and
products powered by Big Data, Machine Learning and Deep Learning. I enjoy
building machine learning applications, from research and prototype to
production system. I am passionate about creating new workflows and
experiences that enhance everyday life.

Technologies:

DL/ML/CV/NLP: PyTorch, Tensorflow, Keras, caffe2, ONNX, Scikit-learn, OpenCV,
SpaCy, Gensim, FastText, NLTK

Mobile AI: Swift, CoreML, Metal API, Qualcomm Neural Processing SDK

Data science: Pandas, NumPy, SciPy, R, Jupyter Notebook, Colab, Spark, Hadoop,
Hive, Bokeh, Folium, Chart.js, ggplot2, Seaborn, Plotly, Dash, Shiny

Backend: Python, Django, Flask, Sanic, Celery, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Scala, Java,
C++, gRPC, REST, RabbitMQ, Docker

Frontend: HTML, CSS, Javascript, Vue.js, React

Cloud: AWS, GCP

Web automation: Scrapy, Selenium

More: Alexa Skill, Airtable custom block, Zapier integration

Website: ivylee.github.io, studioxolo.com

Resume: ivylee.github.io/resume.pdf

Email: ivy@studioxolo.com

------
br0nyraurr

      Location: Anywhere (US citizen), I would prefer C2C contracts but can do W2/full time as well
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: For the right position yeah, but would prefer 100% remote or LA/San Diego region
    
      Technologies: Anything Javascript, UI focused. 8+ years of lead web dev experience, primarily Angular and React. Also used Angular Universal, Next.js, Rx.js, Redux, GraphQL/Apollo, Node.js, AWS Lambdas, D3.js
    
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/radu-florescu/
    
      Email: br0nyraurr (using gmail)
    
      I also have experience in lead and management positions, I've been the first engineer on a team and build it to a group of 8 engineers while also delivering a brand new product. I enjoy communicating with clients and stakeholders to help build the best product possible. As an example of this my most recent two projects have been with Moneygram and Allegiant Airlines as a consultant and I was in frequent contact with the client.

------
dep_b
I'm specialized in creating new mobile applications fast and flawless, but I
can also help to improve existing applications. I would like to be involved in
projects around remote communication platforms but I'm not limiting myself to
that. Freelance consultancy gigs or fixed price projects are possible.

    
    
        Location: Amsterdam / Utrecht, The Netherlands
        Remote: Strong preference, otherwise limited to locations reachable by rail
        Willing to relocate: Probably not
        Technologies:
        Expert in
         - WebRTC
         - Swift
         - iOS (10 years)
        Professional experience with
         - C#
         - Elixir
         - Objective-C
         - HTML / CSS / JS
        Also worked with
         - React Native
         - Android
         - PHP
        ... and a ton of other things I probably forgot to mention!
        Would like to work more with Rust!
        Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/lucas-van-dongen/
        Email: lucas van dongen AT gmail com
    

Also on Toptal

------
MysticCetacean
Early career Computer Engineer looking for meaningful and beneficial work
alongside interesting people.

Undergrad academic and research experience in high performance computing,
wireless sensing, machine learning, biomedical engineering, astronautics.

Some interests include: Biomedical engineering, environmentalism, space
exploration & development, scientific computing, ML/AI --

Generally anything that helps the world, the people who live there, and/or our
understanding of it!

\---------------------------------------------------------

    
    
      Location: Maine, USA
      Remote: Sure
      Willing to relocate: Anywhere in the US
      Technologies: Python, C/C++, GN&C, robotics, ML/AI, data science, embedded programming, simulation, scientific computing, bioinformatics
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1RLw9N7CA6WVIyitU6GRMOby0f7RDiJia/view?usp=sharing
      Email: fbhleblanc@gmail.com

------
howard941
Firmware Engineer

Location: Sarasota

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Very unlikely

Technologies: Sensors; Communications; Drone/UAV/robotics: New product
development; Sustainment; Embedded/firmware/bare metal, FreeRTOS, NuttX;
*nix/RF/crypto; Kinetis KE Cortex M0+ & M4, Nordic Semi's M4 SOC, ST's M4
ARMs, Espressif's ESP8266, Microchip dsPIC; realtime; IAR, gcc via MCUXpresso
& Kinetis Dev and TrueStudio & unix like systems; MPLAB-X IDE; Embedded
FreeBSD; Embedded Linux on for ex. Raspberry Pi / Broadcom BCM2837; PX4 drone
NuttX on STM32F4; gdb; clang; UML; debugging development prototype hardware;
embedded HTTP server; grid support power generation systems; TCP and UDP over
IP; Ethernet; power line communications; RS-485; RV-C CANBUS; Bluetooth LE;
LoRA; Battery powered devices; storage scopes; visual studio; Java w/Android
Studio; GNSS; NEMA cybersecurity and IoT council member. Licensed attorney &
pilot (ASEL/IA); amateur radio extra class

Resume: Please request by email

Email: hginfla@gmail.com

------
xtracto
HN Said my post was too long, so I made a challenge:

+[----->+++<]>+.++++++++++++..----.+++.+[-->+<]>.-----------..[--->+<]>++.++.++++++++++.+.[++>\---<]>.+[--->+<]>++.++.+++++++++++.------------.[--->+<]>\---.+[->+++<]>.[-->+<]>\---.--[--->+<]>-.++++++++++++.--.+++[->+++++<]>-.+[----->+<]>-.-------------.-.-[++>\-----<]>+.++++.++[->+++<]>.++++.+++++++++.---.+[->+++++<]>-.++++++.--.--[->++<]>-.+[-->+<]>++++++.-----.-[->++<]>.[-->+<]>+++.--.+++++.-----[->++<]>.[-->+<]>-.+[--->+<]>.[->+++<]>.+..+++++..---.---.[->++<]>-.+[-->+<]>+++++.-----[->++<]>-.-[------>+<]>\--.-[--->+<]>\----.++.----..[-->+<]>++++.----[->++<]>-.++..+[-->+<]>+++.

( clueless recruiter filter ;-) )

------
reetayan
Location: San Diego, CA

Remote: Yes, But not permanently

willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, R -Studio, SQL, AWS, Pytorch, Tensorflow, Tableau,
Machine learning, Data analysis, Statistical learning.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/reetayan-
das-a189417a/detail/ove...](https://www.linkedin.com/in/reetayan-
das-a189417a/detail/overlay-
view/urn:li:fsd_profileTreasuryMedia:\(ACoAABDeXHQBX_J4slMoA0b2T9qu8iOFwpOBldQ,1590739961969\)/)

Email: reetayd@g.clemson.edu

Github: [https://github.com/Reet1992](https://github.com/Reet1992)

Seasoned Data scientist has an experience of 3 + years as a data analyst and
as a graduate research assistant mostly worked on evolving and automating
machine learning algorithms and automating them. Interested in the data-driven
approach and want to collaborate with the business aspect. I have already
graduated in May 2020 and looking for Full time in Data Science/ Machine
learning engineer position.

------
scallywag_
Location: BC, Canada (-08:00 UTC)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: For a very good offer, yes, but I really like Canada.

Tech: C, C++, JS/TS, WebAssembly, SIMD, OpenGl/WebGL, interest in compilers,
graphics, CPU architecture, optimization, and complex technical problems.

Email: jesse.hughes.it [at] gmail [dot] com

Hello there, Jesse here.

I'm looking to work on a small team of highly motivated individuals doing
innovative and, more importantly, meaningful work. Areas that sound
interesting to me are graphics, computer vision, compiler development and
genetics/genomics to name a few.

I have experience (10 years) building CRUD APIs for the web in all manner of
interpreted languages and frameworks.

I've worked on multiple compilers both for fun and profit, a 3D game engine,
memory allocators, parsers, a Windows IDE, IBM mainframes running RPG (wtf ..
people still use these!?), binary and text-based network protocols, lots of
CRUD applications both frontend & backend, setup web servers from scratch many
times, written C++ node modules .. I think you get the idea. I'm comfortable
writing and deploying code to pretty much any platform.

I have a diverse skillset that could be valuable to your company if you're
looking for someone with a well rounded knowledge of CS, coupled with good
understanding of how to write well-working software. I consider myself to be a
craftsman, and firmly believe in shipping high quality software. I feel the
quality of most software today is _far_ lower than it could be, and make a
conscious effort to set a high bar in terms of quality for myself and, to the
best of my ability, encourage those around me to do the same.

If you think we could do good work together, please contact me at my email
address listed above. Cheers, Jesse.

------
vmarcetic
Location: European Union, Central Europe

Remote: Yes (cca 10 years remote)

Willing to relocate: No, but I can visit.

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, SQL, NoSQL, Docker, AWS, DigitalOcean, Heroku, CI,
...

Integrations: Stripe, Paypal, Paywhirl, Shopify, Recurly, Zendesk,...

Email: vmarcetic@gmail.com

\------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My online CV: [http://vedran.codes](http://vedran.codes)

Hey! I am an experienced Backend Web Developer, mostly working with Ruby and
Rails. I have also experience with setting up and maintaining a smaller server
architecture.

My work experience extends to optimising existing codebases, best practice
implementations, payment and CRM integrations, and code reviews :D

Throughout my career I have worked remotely with large and small teams and
companies.

I have also worked with non-technical founders, helping them develop MVP
applications to start-up their business.

I am immediately available for full/part time contracts

------
decktech
Location: San Diego, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Hardware design / Electronics (design, prototyping, testing,
manufacture), Embedded C/C++, Python, Java, Mechanical design/prototyping, 3D
printing

Résumé/CV: Available on request

Email: max@mmmaaa.xxx

Web: [http://kapamaki.net](http://kapamaki.net)

I'm a freelance engineer primarily focused on embedded hardware and firmware,
from design to prototyping to manufacture. I've designed scores of small-scale
embedded "glue" devices, large-scale LED controllers, hardware for autonomous
vehicles, 3D mapping rigs, as well as consumer products for Kickstarters and
large companies. I have experience with 3D design and machine-shop
prototyping, as well as an extensive background in firmware and backend
programming.

I'm primarily looking to work on interesting projects, however I wouldn't rule
out part- or full-time for the right company. No project is too small, and I
do deep discounts for open-source or artistic work.

~~~
Lind5
please check out listings here as they might be a fit for your experience
[https://semiengineering.com/jobs/](https://semiengineering.com/jobs/)

------
pdimitar
Location: Sofia, Bulgaria.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies:

\- Elixir (3.5y of experience),

\- Rust (learning quickly, already worked with it).

\- Worked with: Assembly, C/ C++ (3y actively, 10y on and off), Java (8y),
PHP, Ruby (6y), JS (2y), Golang.

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1htgY1LWmizh5WJHM_R81DNzs11_...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1htgY1LWmizh5WJHM_R81DNzs11_CdCqD/view?usp=sharing)

Email: mitko.p@gmail.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dpanayotov/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dpanayotov/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/dimitarvp](https://github.com/dimitarvp)

\---

Intro:

Technology generalist with preference to Elixir and Rust. Has been around a
while (18.5y). Did system administration as well. Primary profile is backender
/ devops. Can work with frontend at reduced capacity as well.

Problem solver, proactive, doesn't shy away from calls and is taking ownership
of the problems he is assigned to.

------
ViolentSnugglez
Location: Salt Lake City, UT

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, international ok.

Technologies: HTML/CSS. Javascript (Node, Express, Vue, React, Angular)
C#.NET, Java, MongoDB, MySQL, GCP, AWS, and Linux.

Résumé/CV:
[https://chrissannar.herokuapp.com/resume](https://chrissannar.herokuapp.com/resume)

Email: chris.sannar.dev@gmail.com

I graduated from university about a year ago and then left for South East Asia
to become a Divemaster. When I made it back home the pandemic hit and so I
have been working for a coding bootcamp as a tutor.

In my free time, I have been developing various applications and exploring my
interests. My most recent application: codeexplainer.org.

If you would like to know more, check out my GitHub and website:
[https://www.github.com/ChrisSannar](https://www.github.com/ChrisSannar)
[https://chrissannar.herokuapp.com/#/](https://chrissannar.herokuapp.com/#/)

------
tuckpuck
Location: Boulder, Colorado

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript/ES6, SASS/CSS, React, Gatsby, Figma, jQuery, User
Interfaces, Git/GitHub, Web Application Development, Developer Tools, Agile
Methodology, Node.js, Express.js, WordPress, and more.

Résumé/CV: Available on request.

Email: tuckertriggs(at)gmail.com

Website: [https://tuckertriggs.com](https://tuckertriggs.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/tuckertriggs](https://linkedin.com/in/tuckertriggs)

Github: [https://github.com/tuckpuck](https://github.com/tuckpuck)

Full-stack developer (front-end focused) specializing in using Javascript,
React, and various other tools to build modern websites and web applications.
I have a versatile skillset and strong communication skills. Looking for
contract work or full-time employment.

------
mikelevins
Location: Springdale, Arkansas, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Perhaps I can be persuaded.

Technologies: Clojure, ClojureScript, Common Lisp, Haskell, Java, Javascript,
Objective-C, Python, Swift, git, Mercurial, Subversion, macOS, iOS, Linux,
HTML, XML, CSS functional programming, knowledge-based systems, object-
oriented programming, MVC

Résumé/CV:

\- Programmer: [https://evins.net/downloads/mikel-evins-
programmer.pdf](https://evins.net/downloads/mikel-evins-programmer.pdf)

\- Technical writer: [https://evins.net/downloads/mikel-evins-tech-
writer.pdf](https://evins.net/downloads/mikel-evins-tech-writer.pdf)

Email: mikel@evins.net

A generalist programmer and technical writer with a long resume in systems,
applications, research, and product-delivery.

------
nikelin
Location: Sydney, Australia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Scala, Akka, cats, fs2, http4s, Java, React/Redux/Relay, React
Native, GraphQL, CQRS, Event Sourcing

LinkedIn:
[https://au.linkedin.com/in/nikelin](https://au.linkedin.com/in/nikelin)

CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ujTyVjOC1XMMqEYB78wigmXdkHi...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ujTyVjOC1XMMqEYB78wigmXdkHiLP0X_/view?usp=sharing)

E-mail: cyril@nikelin.ru

Looking for a US company to join. I am an experienced software engineering
with 10+ years of full-stack development experience. last 3 years I've been
working for a large publishing house in Australia leading a cross-functional
team of 6. I'm looking for an engineer or a tech lead position, ideally, in a
product company.

Please, feel free to reach out to me over e-mail or give me a call on +61
(475) 961186.

------
lluminato
SEEKING FOR WORK | ILLUSTRATION & ART FOR GAMES | SÃO PAULO BRAZIL | REMOTE
Location: Right now I'm living in São Paulo, but in a few months will be
moving to Rio de Janeiro.

Remote: Yes; Willing to relocate: Yes; Technologies: Adobe Photoshop, Unity
2d. Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/luan-luminato-
facanha/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/luan-luminato-facanha/) Website:
[https://lluminato.artstation.com/](https://lluminato.artstation.com/) Email:
luan.luminato@gmail.com

\---

Hey guys, my name is Luan Façanha and I'm a illustrator/ concept artist
working in the game industry for 5 years. already work on games for VR,
console and mobile platforms. Right now I'm working was a freelancer character
designer and environmets as well.

------
tj0

      Location: Vancouver, WA
      Remote: Yes (preferred)
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: PHP, Python, Ruby, JS (Angular, Vue, React, jQuery, Vanilla), SQL, Linux, FreeBSD
      Résumé/CV: https://www.thomasjost.com/cv/
      Email: tjost@protonmail.com
    

I enjoy learning new technologies and working on inspiring projects. In
addition, I prefer to work throughout the full stack as my background has
required full understanding from UI through to the full backend
infrastructure. The majority of my experience has been in the startup space,
and I'd prefer to move back into that type of environment over working for
another medium/large corporation.

I'm also very passionate about security and am studying to pursue the OSCP
later this year, so any roles in secure development or appsec will catch my
eye over full stack roles, though I'm open to most opportunities.

------
KhoomeiK
Location: San Francisco Bay Area / San Jose / Cupertino

Remote: Open to it

Willing to relocate: Open to it

Technologies: Flask, Express, React, React Native, PostgreSQL, SQLite,
PyTorch, Keras, Sci-kit Learn, NumPy, Pandas, Python, JavaScript

Résumé/CV: [http://resume.rpandey.tech](http://resume.rpandey.tech)

Email: rohan [dot] pandey [at] gmail [dot] com

Website: [https://rpandey.tech](https://rpandey.tech)

GitHub: [http://github.rpandey.tech](http://github.rpandey.tech)

LinkedIn: [http://linkedin.rpandey.tech](http://linkedin.rpandey.tech)

I'm an undergrad researcher that has won 10 hackathons with my experience in
Machine Learning and Fullstack Web Development. My areas of interest include
Deep Learning, Natural Language Processing, Neurotechnology, and
Bioinformatics. Open to internships, part-time, and some full-time positions.

------
davidajackson
Location: Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: West Coast

Technologies: Python, Node, Swift, Objective-C, Solidity (Ethereum smart
contracts), Twilio, AWS (S3, EC2, Cloud9, CodeCommit, CloudFormation,
DynamoDB...), AngularJS, Ionic Cordova, React, MongoDB, and Heroku. CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/deejax/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/deejax/)

Email: david@callstop.com

I work as a contractor as a full stack engineer but am also open to discussing
other opportunities. I have 3+ years of experience since graduating from
Stanford. I have also built 2 YC company's products for 2 YC Demo Days: one
healthcare (raised >7 figures S2019), one in crypto (about to launch W2020).
I'm a full stack engineer but I specialize in Ethereum smart contracts (and
servers required to interact with them) and mobile development. My focus is on
building early stage startups and iterating.

------
dickiedyce
Location: Scotland / European Union

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not in the immediate future

Technologies: JavaScript, FileMaker, React, Express, Postgres, MySQL,
FileMaker, Shell Scripting, PHP, Python, Documentation & Training (Technical
Writing, Markdown, CMS design/use, Sketch, Screenflow, Hype)

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/rjdyce](http://www.linkedin.com/in/rjdyce)

Email: jobs [at] dyce.com

I’ve just had a short extension to cover a handover, but I'm in the two months
of a full-stack React project (React front end + Express API backend ->
FileMaker -> SAP), contract in the medical devices / language translation
space. Interested in something new with a suitably steep learning curve. Up
for a challenge. I'm a great all-rounder, and can architect systems, re-write
SQL queries, design UIs, document processes, create training materials AND
WRITE CODE ;-)

------
shang_chen
Location: Wellington, FL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript, Python, Stata, SQL

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/13_8Gv4h4MQt8pE8g4YWqadzl...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/13_8Gv4h4MQt8pE8g4YWqadzl8LNoPdAlYJ06AlEokWI/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: Shang_Chen@berkeley.edu

I am a current undergraduate at UC Berkeley with a major in economics and a
minor in data science. My internship for the summer was cancelled due to the
COVID-19 crisis and I'm currently looking for an internship that will end
around mid-august. I am well versed in multiple different coding languages
that include Python, Java, and SQL. My ideal internship would be in the field
of consulting or finance, engaging in projects that would allow me to utilize
my skills in programming and economics. Please feel free to email me if you
have any questions.

------
nadam
Location: Hungary

Remote: Only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C++, OpenGL, Java, Elixir, Javascript, NodeJS, VueJS, React,
Python

Résumé/CV: Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-
nagy-03575834/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-nagy-03575834/)

Email: nadam60@gmail.com

I am an experienced software engineer. I dug deep into some specialities
during my career (like graphics programming), but I am mostly a generalist. My
main strength is that I have the persistence to solve hard problems and I can
dig deep into a topic if it is required to solve a problem. I consider myself
a fullstack engineer, constantly seeking better ways to architect and develop
systems both on the backend and on the frontend. In my career I had the most
experience with C++ and Java, but I am also keeping up to date with other
technologies like Elixir, VueJS, NodeJS, Typescript, etc...

------
ibarrajo
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe (Prefer Seattle and New York)

Technologies: PHP, Laravel, Javascript, Vue, Python, Java, Spring, Angular,
MySQL, PostgreSQL, Symfony, Codeigniter, APIs, AWS (ECS, EC2, RDS, Aurora,
CloudFront, Cloudwatch), Redash, Docker, Alpine, Ubuntu, Debian.

Industries: adtech, fintech, medical tourism, career services, electronics
logistics and retail.

Resumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/elninja/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/elninja/)

Email: ibarra.josue91 [at gmail]

Passionate about product focused teams and making a positive impact in the
world

The most important aspect of leading software engineering teams is not
explaining what needs to be done or what is right or wrong, it's being the
Sherpa, showing the way and bringing the team to the realizations. I'm a
senior software engineer that drives product development and focuses on
streamlining engineering.

------
dsposito
Location: Los Angeles

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies:

\- Languages: Python, PHP, JavaScript

\- Frameworks: Flask, Django, Laravel, Vue.js, jQuery

\- Design Patterns: OOP, REST APIs, Service Oriented Architecture, Adapter-
Driver, Multitenancy

\- Datastores: PostgreSQL, MySQL, Redshift, BigQuery, Redis, ElasticSearch,
RabbitMQ

\- Data Formats: JSON, YAML, XML

\- Front-End: NPM, HTML, CSS, SASS

\- Workflow: Agile, Scrum, CI/CD, TDD

\- Tools: Vim, Git, Docker, AWS, GitHub, GSuite, JIRA, Slack, Data Studio,
Tableau

Intro: Hello! I'm a results-focused tech leader with over 10 years of
experience as both a Software Engineer and Technical Product Manager; an adept
executor who's comfortable working on mission critical systems with a sense of
urgency.

Accomplishments:

\- Built an inventory management system for $200M+ worth of products

\- Redesigned a payments system to increase annual net profit by $20M

\- Improved logistics operations efficiency 10x through software automation
and tooling

\- Reduced product and service costs by 30% via more efficient software
systems

Side Projects:

\- Sports analytics drone to improve my tennis skills using ROS and computer
vision

\- DayRev for extracting, summarizing and synthesizing content using natural
language speech

\- ImFeelingHungry.com web scraper to discover, track and experience nearby
restaurants

Resume: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1UG9G1pL-
MMb_LtYd6BPwboveUF7...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1UG9G1pL-
MMb_LtYd6BPwboveUF7AH6Sv/view?usp=sharing)

Email: daniel.g.sposito AT gmail

------
I-M-S
Product / Project manager with 7+ years of experience managing digital
projects. HN crowd might know me by my fiction podcast The Program audio
series.

Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (Canadian PR, EU passport)

Qualifications: PMP and Scrum master certifications, proficient in animation,
wireframing, design, audio/video editing, and project management software

CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/1zn6zq3o93lc3oi/IMS_CV_IT_2020.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/1zn6zq3o93lc3oi/IMS_CV_IT_2020.pdf)

Portfolio:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/tdt4ej3nl8y5imx/IMS_portfolio_2020](https://www.dropbox.com/s/tdt4ej3nl8y5imx/IMS_portfolio_2020)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ivanmirkos/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ivanmirkos/)

------
albertomm
Location: Porto, Portugal

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: It depends.

Technologies: Python, Django, JavaScript (ES6/ES7), Node, Express, MongoDB,
MySQL, Flask, Redis, Celery, BeautifulSoup, Scrapy

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/albertommoura/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/albertommoura/)

Portfolio: [https://github.com/mmnemonic](https://github.com/mmnemonic)

Email: albertommoura@gmail.com

Availability (Starting May 2020): 40 hours/week

My expertise lies in automated web scraping of difficult to obtain data,
websites with bare bones structures and complex to parse, large scale
websites, including those using 'scraping protection' services and sites that
simply put - are hard for most to scrape. I use a variety of methods for
getting the data and aim to obtain the data as quickly, accurately and
efficiently as possible.

------
pdsouza
Hello! I'm a full-stack software engineer specializing in mobile apps.

Location: Northern VA / Washington D.C.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React Native, React/Redux, Android, HTML/CSS, Vue.js, Node.js,
JavaScript, Clojure, Go, Java, C, Bash scripting, AWS, GCP, Docker,
Kubernetes, Jenkins, Embedded Linux, Web scraping, Git, OSS licensing and
maintainership

Résumé/CV:
[https://preetam.io/papers/resume_pdsouza.pdf](https://preetam.io/papers/resume_pdsouza.pdf)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/pjdsouza/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/pjdsouza/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/pdsouza](https://github.com/pdsouza)

Email: preetamjdsouza AT gmail DOT com

------
modaltonsf
Full-stack/Backend Engineer

Location: San Fransisco, CA Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No

Front-end: Typescript/Javascript, React, Redux, Sagas, Webpack, IO-TS

Backend: Node, Python, DynamoDB, Postgres, Elixir, Docker Cloud/Misc: Netlify,
AWS(Lambda, CloudFormation, API Gateway, S3)

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/modalton](https://www.linkedin.com/in/modalton)

Email: modalton <dot> sf <att> gmail

I'm a full-stack engineer who leans more towards the backend. Focused on web
applications and scalable systems. JS/TS is my go-to, but my Python is strong
as well. About 2-3 years experience, ranging from modeling complex fintech
flows in a serverless environment to wrangling high throughput timeseries data
for actionable notifications. If I sound like what you're looking for, don't
be shy, shoot me an email or a linkedin message!

------
hypertexthero
Location: New York.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Eventually.

Technologies: Pencil, paper, Textmate, Focus Writer, Adobe Creative Suite,
Sketch, HTML, CSS, Git/GitHub/GitLab, some Bash shell, some Python (Django),
some PHP (WordPress), cameras, guitars, many video games.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.simongriffee.com/resume.pdf](https://www.simongriffee.com/resume.pdf)
(with thanks to Evin Revello —
[https://evinrevello.com/resume/](https://evinrevello.com/resume/))

Email: simon@simongriffee.com

I’m an idle person willing to wear hipster hoodies or twirly caps, looking to
change careers from graphic and web design to writing about software,
preferably video games. Work sample:
[https://hypertexthero.com/pause/](https://hypertexthero.com/pause/)

------
redlac
Location: Calgary, Alberta, Canada Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes
Technologies: • Oracle SQL/ PL-SQL/ MySQL • Java, Spring Boot, Hibernate •
HTML/CSS/SASS • JavaScript, ReactJS Framework • Git, Postman • AdobeXD, UML
diagramming

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/caldertrombley/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/caldertrombley/)
Email: caldertrombley@gmail.com Portfolio:
[https://caltrom.com/projects](https://caltrom.com/projects) GitHub:
[https://github.com/redlac](https://github.com/redlac)

------
nm-f

      Location: Greater London
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Not right now
      Technologies: Python, Oracle
      Github: https://github.com/nm-f
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1eXCas836klvR5jTsMyM6OcbyRyYU_ZT9/view?usp=sharing
      Email:nikita{at}filippov{dot}ch
      --- 

Hi! My name is Nikita and I'm working as a technical consultant in financial
services. Having graduated with an MSc in Data Science (distinction) worked as
a software engineer for just over a year specialising in regulatory reporting.
We were using an ETL pipeline built on top of Oracle. Right now I am looking
for a junior SWE/ML engineer role.

Currently I'm trying to pick up a bit of C++ to contribute to an open source
project, excited to have extra time to improve my skills during the lockdown.

------
kard

      Location: Canada
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes, within Canada
    
      Technologies: Clojure, ClojureScript, React, Fulcro, 
                    Datomic, JavaScript, C#, SQL
    
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/sifeddine-b-267496132
    
      Email: sifeddinebiri@gmail.com

------
RamiroP
Location: Buenos Aires, Argentina. (Mostly)

Remote: Preferred. I would consider spending up to 4 months/year on site if
necessary.

Willing to relocate: Not completely, as indicated above.

Technologies: HTML, CSS, Javascript (ES7+), React, Redux, NextJS, Webpack,
NodeJS, Express.js, MySQL (MariaDB), MongoDB, Mocha, Chai, Jest, Cypress,
Docker, Gitlab, GitlabCI, AWS, Now.

Résumé/CV: Available on request

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ramiro-
pinol/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ramiro-pinol/)

Email: ramiropinoldev (at) gmail (dot) com

I'm a Full-stack developer with more than 3 years of experience in Frontend,
Backend and some DevOps. I love to learn and build things from scratch. I'm
passionate about machine learning and been dedicating my free time learning
about it. A web-dev position in a company on this field will be a big plus for
me.

------
ThePadawan
Location: Zurich, Switzerland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C# (ASP.NET, .NET, .NET Core, Entity Framework Core), Java,
Python (Flask, Django, SQLAlchemy), T-SQL, Azure, GCP, Docker,
TypeScript/Javascript, React, Vue.js, Angular (2, 5), HTML5, Bash

Resume/CV:
[https://leastsignificantbit.de/static/CV.pdf](https://leastsignificantbit.de/static/CV.pdf)

Email: wwtbh.prat.0919@gmail.com

German full stack developer with MSc CS and 5 years of software engineering
experience. Experience with Agile (Scrum), both project- and product-based
development and interpersonal communication. Interested in public speaking,
teaching and architecting for the monolith/microservice dichotomy. Currently
looking to find a new opportunity to both grow in the area of project
management, and produce meaningful change in an international environment.

------
lliryc
Location: Saint Petersburg, Russia

Remote: Yes (100%)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Signal Processing, Predictive Analytics, Python / R, TensorFlow
/ Keras / PyTorch, AWS (EC2, EMR, ECS, SQS, Kinesis, DynamoDB, CloudWatch,
etc.), MongoDB, Postgres, SQL, Spark / Scala, C++

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1QJi2PV_XZctbILzBTf05uVCrzhQ...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1QJi2PV_XZctbILzBTf05uVCrzhQ_pSV-/view?usp=sharing)

E-mail: see attached CV

I am a data scientist and software engineer with 10+ years experience and
scientific background (Phd in Engineering) working primarily with distributed
teams. I like get a maximum from modern machine learning libs, algorithms,
diverse data sources and software to solve complex problems. Time zone is UTC
+3, however my work schedule is quite adaptive.

------
HarrisonWriter
Location: Philadelphia tri-state area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now but maybe

Technologies: I'm a writer and I want to help with your communication needs.

Resume: [https://harrisonflatau.com/](https://harrisonflatau.com/)

Email: hflatau @ gmail . com

As I said above, I'm a writer. I love to learn and write about technology. I
can help out with any sort of communication needs whether it's web copy,
advertising, white papers, or anything in between. I was formally a
contributor to the website Software Engineering Daily. There I cut my teeth on
being able to quickly catch myself up to speed on different facets of
technology. Ideally I'd like to have get a paying job, but even if it's not a
paying gig I'd still love to chat with you, your project, your startup, or
anything else. Above all else I like to help people.

------
astangl
Location: St. Louis, MO

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, but open to occasional travel

Technologies: Scala, Java, JavaScript, Akka, Spark, machine learning, AWS, S3,
SWF, EC2, Docker, Kubernetes, React, Jenkins, Kafka, PostgreSQL, Clojure, C++,
DevOps, microservices

Résumé/CV: [https://alex-stangl-resume.netlify.com](https://alex-stangl-
resume.netlify.com)

Email: alex.stangl@gmail.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexstangl](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexstangl)

GitHub: [https://github.com/astangl](https://github.com/astangl)

I'm a senior software engineer, experienced in a variety of languages and
technology stacks. I'm looking for interesting and rewarding work, especially
using modern functional programming languages such as Scala. I have experience
in developing web applications using various UI stacks, but prefer backend
development. I have experience as team lead, technical lead, and mentor. I am
especially interested in automation, striving to make life easier for both
developers and end-users.

Coworkers and friends look to me for programming advice and assistance in
solving complex problems. I relish challenging projects. I strive to write
exceptionally clean code, along with suites of thorough unit and integration
tests. I am pragmatic, and bear performance in mind, however. Multiple times
I've profiled and analyzed code and design, and identified opportunities to
speed up and/or reduce footprint by a factor of 1000x or more.

I enjoy working on interesting and challenging problems, especially science-
related ones, and on systems that impact large numbers of people. Contributing
to open source projects would be a huge plus. I have experience working
remotely, and with my background and abilities, I will be a great asset to
your team.

------
edimaudo
Location: Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, R, SQL, VBA, Tableau, MySQL

Résumé/CV: edimaudo.com

Email: Will provide as needed

I love building and working on analytics and process improvement projects. I
can find root causes, work with different teams to come up with a strategy and
implement the solution. I can write SQL, document processes and design
strategy.

------
voltageek
Dev Generalist with a decade of experience in API design, Infrastructure,
IT/DevOps across a lot of industries Location: Accra, Ghana Remote: Yes
Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: Python, PHP, Go, Javascript (DEV)
Docker, Kubernetes, vmWare, KVM, Linux, ELK, Terraform Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/voltageek/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/voltageek/)
Email: kwame[dot]nkansah[at]gmail[dot]com

My work history has had be alternating between dev heavy and ops heavy roles.
Currently I spend much of my time helping dev teams with system architecture
and getting some structure into their projects. Day job is in financial
services and is fintech heavy (mobile money, payment services, e-banking
services)

------
lolatthisui

      Location: California
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies:, UI/UX design, Sketch, InVision, JIRA, Agile(Scrum), SQL/PostgreSQL, HTML/CSS/JavaScript, React, Angular, Node.js, Git/Github, Swift, Jenkins, Docker, Slack
      Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/l73czi8qew1hv69/Tanvir_Hannan_Resume.pdf?dl=0
      Email: tanvhannan@gmail.com
    

I'm a Software Engineer + Product Owner that has worked in FinTech for the
past two years. I've had to develop a lot of product management skills on the
job and realized I was most passionate about Product Management. I'm looking
for a role that will allow be to help grow their product formally as a PM now!

------
sumitjami

      Location: Nürnberg, Germany
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python, Ruby, Golang, Kafka, Prometheus, data pipelines, OpenStack, Kubernetes, Django. et
      Résumé/CV: http://bit.ly/2YtMmZX (google drive) Email: in resume
    
    

[https://github.com/sum12/songbook](https://github.com/sum12/songbook) \-
dynamic video-clip-loops for guitar practice. Demo: [http://fast-
reef-15821.herokuapp.com/book/](http://fast-reef-15821.herokuapp.com/book/)

[https://review.openstack.org/#/q/owner:sumitjami](https://review.openstack.org/#/q/owner:sumitjami)

------
garethgilson
Location: Victoria, BC, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP, SQL

CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/garethgilson/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/garethgilson/)

Email: gareth at garethgilson dot com

My background is a little scattered, but may appeal to someone looking for
“not-just-a-dev”. I’ve a background in web development with PHP, project
management (for residential property development), business analysis (in
sports), and marketing (for real estate). I’m also a bookkeeper well versed in
Canadian sales tax and payroll, GAAP, and a bit of IFRS (have not done much
public corporation accounting).

I’m open to any interesting projects. Particular interest in projects
involving collecting, compiling, and reporting back in an accessible way:
fintech, accounting, event ticketing, etc.

------
pknerd
Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: It depends.

Technologies:

\- Python for Command-line scripts for scraping, automation, ETL, Data
Analysis, and Flask/Django for Web.

\- Being a technology agonistic and curious person I love to explore different
technologies and languages. Recently exploring Go and Rust.

\- I also love writing and maintain a blog which also helped many times to get
job/gigs. So far I have written 3 libraries. Check the Github profile for the
details.

Profile: [http://adnansiddiqi.me](http://adnansiddiqi.me)

Blog: [http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me](http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me)

Github: [https://github.com/kadnan](https://github.com/kadnan)

Email: kadnan @ gmail

------
madduci
Location: Berlin, Germany

Relocation: no

Remote: preferred

Website: [https://madduci.netlify.app](https://madduci.netlify.app) (holds
links to GitHub, LinkedIn and stackoverflow as well)

CV:
[https://madduci.netlify.app/about/cv](https://madduci.netlify.app/about/cv)

Soft skills: ability to step in any kind of problem and work out in short
time, mental flexibility to cover and work in different environments and on
different projects at same time. Good technical documentation and requirement
analysis skills, ownership and mentoring

Technical: C++ including major libraries and frameworks (Qt, Boost, OpenSSL),
Java including major frameworks (JPA,JakartaEE, JavaFX), PHP including
CakePHP, bash scripting, docker, hashicorp stack, PKI, infrastructure as code

------
AndroidJedi
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Development, Object Oriented Development, Android SDK,
Android Studio, Eclipse IDE, ADB, Java, C/C++, SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git and
Linux.

I develop Android apps for phones and tablets. I have published apps in the
Google Play store. I have full life cycle software development experience,
including: product concept development, product design, project planning,
research and development, algorithm development, programming, testing,
debugging, publishing apps to the Google Play store and app maintenance.

Email and Resume/CV:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html)

Website: [http://compxpressinc.com](http://compxpressinc.com)

------
FailMore
Please consider me :) I'm looking for my first engineering role. I'm extremely
hard working and I love product focused development.

I have recently completed a full-stack Ruby on Rails bootcamp and since then I
have designed and built my first webapp:
[https://taaalk.co](https://taaalk.co). A platform for people to have online
conversations, e.g: [https://taaalk.co/t/bitcoin-maxima-other-crypto-
things](https://taaalk.co/t/bitcoin-maxima-other-crypto-things). The greatest
engineering challenges were solved for the Taaalk participants, so if you want
to get a sense of what it can do, it would be best to start your own Taaalk.

It's: * Ruby on Rails (running on the Edge branch) * Javascript * AJAX * SCSS
* Running on a Hetzner machine (Ubuntu) with an AWS S3 bucket

During my bootcamp my team and I really pushed the boundaries of the final
project by building a Rails application that dynamically builds other complex
Rails applications:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUUJoEvs8Uk&feature=youtu.be...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUUJoEvs8Uk&feature=youtu.be&t=4031)

The people who ran the course said "DAMNNNNNN", and everyone else from my team
has been hired - so you should snap me up!

Location: London

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Exaggerated sense of self: Yes

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Javascript, AJAX, SCSS, AWS

Résumé/CV: Prior to this I have founded a startup
([https://techcrunch.com/2013/10/28/shufflehub-is-for-when-
you...](https://techcrunch.com/2013/10/28/shufflehub-is-for-when-youre-too-
lazy-to-shop-online/)), been a VC at DN Capital and run growth for a suite of
bootstrapped startups (50k-1M ARR).

Email: eichler [dot] summers [at] gmail [dot] com

------
kntoukakis
Location: EU (GMT+2)

Remote: Only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Technical SEO

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kntoukakis/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kntoukakis/)

Email: hn@kntoukakis.com

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/kntoukakis](https://twitter.com/kntoukakis)

I help my clients solve tough SEO problems and make the right decisions about
their websites and content. My expertise covers minimizing the impact of
website migrations, SEO for multi-domain website architectures (ex. China),
finding dynamic rendering problems and more. From creating a search strategy
to reverse-engineering the rankings of your competitors, planning better
content, and optimizing your web-pages, I offer a process-oriented and
transparent approach.

------
pikrzyszto
Location: London, UK. Remote only.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Kubernetes, Docker, LXC, Linux, Apache Kafka, ZFS, GitLab,
Python, Bash, Ansible

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1kF5b2u8ysNnF4Zh_YNAzKKa8NTF...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1kF5b2u8ysNnF4Zh_YNAzKKa8NTFbBSbW/view?usp=sharing)

Email: piecuch@protonmail.com

I have been a site reliability engineer focusing on Kubernetes and low-level
infrastructure in a high-frequency trading company for the last two years. I
excel at independent work as demonstrated by fixing complicated bugs with
little management but am always willing to share and hear ideas from other
people. I am looking for a remote SRE/DevOps position with a lot of growth
potential focusing on Linux or BSD ecosystems.

------
LinuxKid21

      Location: Seattle, Wa
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: C++, python, Javascript, Express, React 
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1oUy-0CH2bjawugDEsztz0l5QoUPmOCuu/view?usp=sharing
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/levistoddard/
    

I've been working for two years after getting a Bachelors degree at the
University of Washington. I'm an ambitious software developer with many years
ahead of me.

I am interested in almost any challenging software development space, but
particularly back-end web development. I also have an large interest in
robotics and compilers. I do not have an interest in almost anything ad-
related. I don't like ads :)

------
azdv
Remote: Yes !

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies:

* Cloud technologies (AWS/Azure/GCP) - a lot of Terraform work as of late. Recently automated GPU-based infrastructure for a MedTech startup (fun times).

* NodeJS/Meteor/SailsJS

* Serverless (going heavy on that one)

* Crypto/Blockchain - building Crypto infrastructure (multiple Blockchains), customized libraries and APIs, as well as front-end (MetaMask) solutions.

* Wordpress/CodeIgniter/Yii/Drupal (Components, Hacks, Themes) - less motivated, unless truly cutting edge (or WP VIP projects)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* Django (general Python too) - to a lesser extent

Resume: Upon request

Email: dev (at) azdv.co

Looking for Challenging projects. Most recently worked extensively with
Serverless & AWS APIs, building cloud-related prototypes, before that worked
as a cloud automation specialist.

------
qluo3

      Location: Boston, MA
      Remote: Absolutely yes, preferred if job is not in Boston. 
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: 10 yrs + Backend developer in Java/J2EE space, Spring Boot, Hibernate, JBoss, OracleSQL/Postgres etc. 
       - Have common dev working experience with with AWS+Git+CI. Most experience focused on online education and ecommerce(payment gates,  course cms management system, SSO auth, and email system) 
       - Not a FE dev, but also knows how to build cross-platform responsive web apps with just jQuery+HTML. 
      
      Résumé/CV: https://qluo3.github.io/static/files/kevin_luo_resume_2020.pdf
      Personal Site: https://qluo3.github.io/
      Email: qluo2008 [at] gmail.com

------
ros65536
Location: Porto, Portugal

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python (Django), Java (Dropwizard, Spring), Golang, Javascript
(React, Vue), CSS (Bootstrap), Ruby on Rails, C#, Docker, AWS, SQL (Postgres),
PHP (Laravel), MongoDB, Rust (and a few other langs and techs)

Résumé/CV: [https://ross65536.github.io/personal-
website/#/resume](https://ross65536.github.io/personal-website/#/resume)

Email: rk65536@protonmail.com

I'm fullstack but mostly into backend. Besides web applications, I have
developed some mobile apps, and some systems side projects. I'm going to
graduate in July with a masters in software engineering, but I've had part-
time experience as a fullstack dev, working mostly on web applications with
Java, Ruby on Rails and Vue.

------
alexzoltano
Engineering Manager

Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#, C++, React, AWS / Azure, TypeScript / JavaScript

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.alexdangelo.com/resume/](https://www.alexdangelo.com/resume/)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexdangelo/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexdangelo/)

I'm a well-rounded software engineering leader. I build collaborative,
effective engineering teams and help develop leaders, all in service of making
great products people love.

I foster a supportive environment, where being open and vulnerable leads to
deeper connections, growth from taking risks, and a stronger team overall.

Most recently have been leading development on a B2B SaaS product running on
Azure.

~~~
alexzoltano
My experience so far after posting myself on HN:
[https://www.alexdangelo.com/my-experience-posting-on-who-
wan...](https://www.alexdangelo.com/my-experience-posting-on-who-wants-to-be-
hired-thread-on-hacker-news/)

------
vangelists
Location: Greece

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Definitely (Europe)

Technologies: Modern C++, LLDB / LLVM, C, JavaScript

Résumé/CV: [https://www.vangelists.com](https://www.vangelists.com)

Email: hn@vangelists.com

Just finished my Master's in Computer Science and Engineering, in the context
of which I created a Proof of Concept for Live Reverse Debugging in LLDB
([https://github.com/vangelists/llvm-
project](https://github.com/vangelists/llvm-project)).

I am interested in opportunities in compilers, debuggers, managed runtimes or
other interesting C++ projects, although I am willing to explore new
applications and languages (especially Swift and Rust).

------
smrbts92
Location: Houston, TX Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript, Vue.js & Vuex, React & Redux, React Native, C#,
Node.js, Ruby, Ruby on Rails, MongoDB, PostgreSQL, SQL, Cypress, xUnit,
Quasar, Azure DevOps, Git, Adobe Suite

Résumé/CV:
[https://stackoverflow.com/cv/samr](https://stackoverflow.com/cv/samr)

Email: samueljustinroberts@gmail.com

Looking for a team to join after a coronavirus layoff. Full stack developer,
but I focus primarily on front-end development and UI. Have prior years of
experience working remotely if need be, but would prefer a company in Houston.

Check out my portfolio at
[https://www.samroberts1.me/](https://www.samroberts1.me/)

------
benzesandbetter
\-----

Software engineer focused in the Python/Django ecosystem. I've designed,
maintained, and supported mission-critical applications and services for
clients including Cisco, Eli Lilly, NIH, Stanford School of Medicine, as well
as startups and several federal agencies.

\------

    
    
      Location: California / Amsterdam (US Citizen)
      Remote: Yes (100%)
      Willing to relocate: No thanks
      Technologies: Python, Django, Flask, AWS, Postgres, SQLAlchemy, Plone, JS, Linux, MongoDB, Cassandra, Spark, Jupyter, R
      Email: HN2020@davidsiedband.com
    

[http://davidsiedband.com](http://davidsiedband.com)

[https://tinyurl.com/siebo-cv2020](https://tinyurl.com/siebo-cv2020)

------
CptFribble
Location: Central NJ

Remote: Preferred, but can commute anywhere along the NYC-Philly corridor

Willing to relocate: Not at this time

Technologies: Javascript, HTML/CSS, React, Ruby, Rails, git, Linux

Resume: [https://bit.ly/2Arcv3J](https://bit.ly/2Arcv3J)

Email: christopher.gardn@gmail.com

Website: cgardn.github.io

Former clinical chemistry field engineer looking for an entry-level position
in web development. I've been tinkering with code most of my life, and the
web-specific stuff is self-taught through The Odin Project and various
official docs. My skillset is probably 60/40 frontend/backend.

I'm a quick learner with plenty of real world work experience (though in a
different technical field) and have an unflappably positive attitude!

Whatever you're building, I'd love to help!

------
petekp
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: TypeScript / React / React Native / Node / Git / Python / Flask
/ SQL

Résumé/CV: Available upon request

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/petekp/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/petekp/)

Email: p@petekp.com

Designer that codes. I'm a product designer by training but have moved towards
engineering-focused roles (e.g. UX Engineer) to help scale GUI design and
front-end development functions via in-house tooling and design system
development. I'm interested in multi-disciplinary roles that combine product
design and engineering responsibilities. I strongly prefer working with world-
positive companies with a strong mission and values.

------
xelxebar
Me in a pithy phrase:

> Grok all the levels. Be the somebody in "somebody should do that."

Me in a few dimensions:

    
    
        Location: Hokkaido, Japan
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: No
        Experience: 20 years of Linux userspace, Masters in Applied Mathematics, 1+ years remote work
        Technologies: Google Compute Engine, Guix/Nix, Linux kernel, git
        Languages: Shell/Bash, J, Haskell, Scheme, Python, C
        github: https://github.com/xelxebar
        Résumé/CV: https://wilsonb.com/resume.pdf
        Email: See resume
     

High level assets I can offer I can offer:

* Mean debugging/troubleshooting skills,

* Rapid onboarding time, and

* Communication skills of a liason between technical and non-technical domains.

See my resume for proof of the above.

------
leapis
Location: NYC

Remote: No (Except during COVID)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, C++, oCaml, JS/TS, Haskell, Java, Julia

Résumé/CV:
[http://ericjschneider.com/resume.pdf](http://ericjschneider.com/resume.pdf)
(more detailed) or
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ericjschneider/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ericjschneider/)
(less detailed)

Email: eric@leapis.dev

May 2021 grad. Internships okay, full-time preferred. Not actively looking for
work- interested ONLY in opportunities involving one of the following:

randomized algorithms/data structures, compilers/static analysis, distributed
systems, probabilistic programming, or heavily oCaml or Haskell.

Can provide more information upon request.

------
chris_swissborg
Location: Lausanne, Switzerland

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Scala, Java, Kotlin, Spark, Hbase, d3.js, Android, Product,
Mobile, Blockchain

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/christopher-
benz-521500b5/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/christopher-benz-521500b5/)

Email: christopher.benz24@gmail.com

Young, enthusiastic and very positive, looking for opportunities in dynamic
environments where everybody grows together and where no talent - whatever it
is - is wasted. I graduated 2 years ago from EPFL with a specialization in
Data Analytics after my Master's project on blockchain scaling. Love working
on product-first projects. I'm more a versatile and horizontally skilled
person. Hit me up :)

------
willcipriano
Hi. I'm Will Cipriano and I have been working in healthcare IT for 5+ years
and in healthcare software development for the last 3. I like Python and
Flask.

Location: Philadelphia, PA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: I mainly work with Python, Java and vanilla JS, I also have
deployed Java and Jquery/Bootstrap apps into production. Knowledgeable about
REST api's, sql databases and no sql. I have a good bit of devops skills but
I'm looking for software engineer roles at the moment.

Résumé/CV: [https://resume.willcipriano.com](https://resume.willcipriano.com)

Contact:
[https://thoughts.willcipriano.com/contact/](https://thoughts.willcipriano.com/contact/)

------
medhir
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes (Preferred)

Willing to Relocate: Probably not

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/medhir/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/medhir/)

Résumé: [https://medhir.com/cv.pdf](https://medhir.com/cv.pdf)

Web: [https://medhir.com](https://medhir.com)

Email: mail AT medhir.com

Technologies: Typescript, React, Go, Docker, Kubernetes, AWS, GCP, Terraform
(and many others)

Software engineering generalist with strong product sensibilities. I most
recently worked on building out personalized, data-driven email marketing
campaigns for a distributed tracing product. Mostly interested in back-end
focused SWE and/or product management roles.

------
misterbwong

      Location: Orange County, CA
      Remote: Yes, local preferred
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: C#, .NET/.NET Core/ASP.NET, SQL, 
      Microservices (+ WebAPI), Javascript, CI/CD, Azure 
      DevOps, git, React/Vue (some)
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/brwong/
      Εmail: b r wong at gmail dot com
    

Hands on technology leader with 15+ years experience architecting/building
products and leading teams. Looking for a tech lead position position where I
can work and grow together with a team. Most recently, I was leading a team
that managed multiple high-ish traffic consumer facing web properties and B2B
SAAS applications.

------
gru
I'm a versatile software engineer and co-founder with 14 years of experience.
Specializing in DevOps, Cloud-Native solutions and Site Reliability
Engineering. Always working hard towards automating myself out of a job :)

    
    
      Location: Amsterdam, NL
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies:
       * Go, Python, Typescript (Angular), Java
       * Kubernetes
       * Kafka
       * Prometheus, Elastic Stack, Grafana
       * Ansible, Terraform, Google Cloud Platform
       * CI/CD pipelines, Microservices
    

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/gdlugoszewski/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/gdlugoszewski/)

Email: hn@grdl.dev

------
wprapido
SEEKING WORK - Thailand, East Asia, EU or Remote

Croatian developer living in Thailand.

I'm specialised at performance and reliability optimisation, security
hardening, and debugging. Got experience taking projects from prototype and
MVP to full products and services. Can take over and finish abandoned
projects. Task and process automation is a pure joy to me. So is data
scraping.

PHP (vanilla, Laravel, WordPress, Magento, SugarCRM, NextCloud), JS (vanilla,
VueJS, Node, Ember, Angular), Python (vanilla, Django, Flask, Selenium,
Pandas), Ruby (vanilla, Rails) is tech I'm most versed at.

My timezone is Indochina Time, but I'm fine working in any timezone.

Contact: email (milozo@yandex.com), WhatsApp / Viber / Line / Telegram
(+385977311912)

------
shkurski
Location: Odesa, Ukraine

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Generally, yes. Not at the moment.

Technologies: C++, Rust, C, Qt, Python/Django (basics), MySQL, Assembly, IDA
Pro, WinNT, Linux, macOS, ChromeOS, Git

Résumé/CV: [https://shkur.ski/cv.pdf](https://shkur.ski/cv.pdf)

Email: dmitri@shkur.ski

9+ years of experience. Looking for a remote job, both startup- and
enterprise-level companies. Backend development with compiled languages are
preferable, but if there is a team and project fit, I can catch up with
whatever tech/language needed to do the job. Located in UTC+2 timezone,
however, the shift can be discussed to have more working hours with the team
(currently working that way for a California-based company).

------
pabloarteel
UX/UI Designer, Front End Dev, Product Mgmt, 500 Startups Cofounder.

Location: Mexico

Remote: Yes, preferred.

Willing to relocate: Must be a really good offer.

Technologies: Sketch, Adobe Suite, HTML, CSS, Javascript, React

Résumé/CV:
[https://arteepa.github.io/portfolio/](https://arteepa.github.io/portfolio/)

Email: pabloartee 'at' gmail.com

I've been working as the Product Director of www.rocketjourney.com for the
last 5 years, here I did Design, Team Management, Product Direction,
Marketing, and a little of everything else. Now looking for a paying gig (open
to contract or freelance).

Have built working Web Apps (used in production). Consider myself proficient
on HTML & CSS.

Avid learner, creative thinker, art fan, dj & musician.

------
lvbu
Areas of interest : Machine learning, computational imaging, computer vision,
algorithms

\-----

Engineer focused on applied AI on medicine.

I have developed one of the most low cost cancer screening system cervical
cancer and bootstrapped an algorithms team for the same. I have also been part
of video encoder development, which is now a part of Android Open Source
Project (AOSP)

Have experience on machine learning, computational imaging, microscopy and
video encoding.

\-----

Location: Bangalore, India

Remote : Yes for short time

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies : TensorFlow, Scientific python stack, Open-CV, Python, C, ARM
NEON assembly

Email : hari.kk@outlook.com

Resume :
[https://1drv.ms/b/s!AnukDpiWI8kSgRXvgJUYncBobOL2?e=BLHT9a](https://1drv.ms/b/s!AnukDpiWI8kSgRXvgJUYncBobOL2?e=BLHT9a)

~~~
pattu777
Are you looking for AI-specific positions or open to overall backend roles..??

~~~
lvbu
Am OK to work on non AI. But should have a research or algorithms slant.

------
Austin_Conlon
Apple platform software engineer (iOS, iPadOS, macOS, tvOS, watchOS)

Location: Mountain View, CA

Technologies: Objective-C, Swift, Cocoa, Cocoa Touch, SwiftUI

App Store apps: [https://apps.apple.com/us/developer/austin-
conlon/id11895089...](https://apps.apple.com/us/developer/austin-
conlon/id11895089..).

GitHub: [https://github.com/AustinConlon](https://github.com/AustinConlon)

Stack Overflow answers: [https://stackoverflow.com/users/1294854/austin-
conlon?tab=an...](https://stackoverflow.com/users/1294854/austin-
conlon?tab=an..).

Email: austinconlon@icloud.com

------
craigtp
Location: Liverpool, England

Remote: Yes (Remote only)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#, .NET Core, ASP.NET, SQL Server/MongoDB/EventStore,
CQRS/Event Sourcing, Azure/AWS.

Résumé/CV: [http://cv.craigtp.co.uk](http://cv.craigtp.co.uk)

Email: craig [at] craigtp.co.uk

Hi. I'm Craig. I'm a senior analyst developer with over two decades of
experience of a wide range of full life-cycle software projects. I'm a full-
stack developer, but I focus principally on back-end development and
architecture, building distributed business systems mostly using CQRS & Event
Sourcing techniques.

I work primarily, but not exclusively, with Microsoft technologies and the
.NET / .NET Core frameworks, leading complex and challenging enterprise
software development projects to successfully deliver robust, secure, scalable
and efficient software solutions that produce genuine and quantifiable
business value.

Throughout my career I've built web, desktop, server and embedded software and
am just as accomplished at designing and developing a single use website for a
dozen local users as I am a global distributed micro-services infrastructure
supporting millions. I've helped numerous businesses of varying sizes in
varying industries get their technology investment right and I can do the same
for you.

Recent projects include:

\+ Successfully lead, developed and delivered complete greenfield and bespoke
web site and back-end web platform for a leading UK children’s charity,
forming a core component of a complete brand refresh and redesign.

\+ Successfully lead project to develop industry leading anti-motor fraud
website, web service, OLAP & OLTP system and data warehouse including one of
Europe's largest anti-fraud databases for a Top 40 UK law firm.

\+ Successfully designed and delivered market-leading, best-of-breed corporate
travel management web & desktop-based product suite for a company who, largely
as a result of the technology, were later acquired in a multi-million pound
deal.

------
ayildiz
I'm a fresh MSc in Machine Learning graduate from Imperial College London. I
am looking forward to combining my theoretical knowledge and practical skills
to address real life challenges. I look for full-time positions where I can
put my skills in ML, AI, and general computer science, to use in order to
contribute with passion while enjoying working with colleagues from many
backgrounds and disciplines.

Location: Istanbul, Turkey

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, C++, MATLAB, C#, Java, R, Prolog, PIG, Racket, Excel
VBA, SQL

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/aras-
yıldız-977911124](https://www.linkedin.com/in/aras-yıldız-977911124)

Email: arasyildiz1@gmail.com

------
aaronax
Location: nomad (sailboat on USA east coast, looking to settle down on land
again)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: IT sysadmin/engineering (80/20 Windows/Linux), C#, web stack,
GIS, Zabbix

Résumé:
[https://my.indeed.com/p/aarona-d2ruiwk](https://my.indeed.com/p/aarona-d2ruiwk)

Email: aaron@axvigs.com

Website: [https://aaron.axvigs.com](https://aaron.axvigs.com)

I am great at solving IT problems. Looking for interesting IT systems to
administrate and business problems to solve. Systems analyst maybe? Could be
up for a software dev/eng position depending if the product is interesting.
Mild preference for non-profit or government.

------
hariharan_uno
Location: NRW, Germany

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Go, Python, Ansible, Javascript, Linux, SQL

Resume:
[https://hariharan.uno/files/hari.pdf](https://hariharan.uno/files/hari.pdf)

Email: hhm@hariharan.uno

I recently completed my CS Masters program and am actively looking for a full-
time position. I'm a generalist and can dive into any topic. I have quite a
bit of software engineering / devops experience through my various internships
and my student research assistant job. I'm also interested in Product
Management (junior roles to start with). I like working in unconventional
fields.

------
whereitleads

      Hi! I'm an entry-level/new-grad full-stack software engineer, with some background in Machine Learning/Data Analysis.
      Location: Toronto, Ontario, Canada
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python3, React, AngularJS, JavaScript (ES5/ES6), jQuery, Java (Android), R, MATLAB, Scikit-learn, NumPy, HTML5, CSS3, Sketch
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1nMONWkHsJzEh70sCQjeTg0F8FOClkO-7/view?usp=sharing
      Website: winnieyeung.org
      Github: github.com/winnie9197
      Email: winniehcyeung@gmail.com

------
hysan
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Preact, React Native, Node.js, Redux, Ruby on
Rails, SASS, CSS, SQL, git, Linux, Docker, LXC, VitualBox, Figma

Résumé/CV:
[https://lovescomputers.com/resume/](https://lovescomputers.com/resume/)

Email: mike@lovescomputers.com

I'm looking for work as a full stack or frontend software engineer due to
COVID-19 related lay-offs. My strengths are in JavaScript and React; I'd also
gladly welcome the chance to work with React Native again. I have prior
experience teaching and enjoy mentoring, documenting processes, and discussing
product improvements. Thanks for taking the time to read through this.

------
arjinium
Location: Mumbai, India

Remote: Yes, Strongly Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Web Application Frameworks (Django, Flask, Tornado),
REST APIs (DRF), Postgresql, MySQL, HTML, CSS, Heroku, Vanilla JS, Frontend
Frameworks (VueJS), Linux, Docker.

Résumé / CV / Portfolio: Full CV and details of Open Source contributions
available on request

Email: black11shadow@gmail.com

I'm a Backend Python Developer with 6 years of experience building web app
backends and APIs. I've recently started dabbling in frontend frameworks, Vue
& React to be precise. Have been working on Open source applications for 5 out
of 6 years of work. I’m looking for a permanent or contract remote position as
a backend/fullstack developer.

------
linasr
Location: Munich, Germany

Remote: yes, but I understand, that it doesn't always work with hardware.

Willing to relocate: no, maybe to Switzerland

Technologies: I am FPGA designer working on algorithms, that need more real
time performance than CPUs and GPUs can provide. I have a dedaced experience,
started with Altera Quartus, but now work with Xilinx Vivado. I use VHDL and
Verilog for design, SystemVerilog for testbenches. Python, embedded C and C++
are used on daily basis. I also write firmware for normal microprocessors and
design printed circuit board using KiCad. Notable projects: complete GigE
Vision camera and code for cryptomining ASIC.

Résumé/CV: www.linkedin.com/in/linasr

Email: contact me over LinkedIn please.

------
Svelte

      Location: Myrtle Beach, SC
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Linux, Python, Maltego, Wireshark
      Resume on LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/malachihudson/
      Email: malachi.hudson.8@gmail.com
    

Honestly looking for entry level anything. I'll take a basic IT, networking,
security, or OSINT position. I'm all about constant learning and improvement,
and have studied all the material for Networks+ and Security+. I run a 6,000
member infosec Discord community:
[https://laptophackingcoffee.org/](https://laptophackingcoffee.org/)

------
Adam13531

      Location: WA, USA
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: no
      Technologies: last five years: JavaScript, Node.js, AWS, 
      Firebase, ReactJS, NextJS, Ansible, Terraform, MySQL, NoSQL, Docker, Java, Kotlin
      Résumé/CV: please inquire (portfolio here: https://hire.adamlearns.com/)
      Email: adam@adamlearns.live
    

Developer, educator, and quick learner. Worked pseudo-remotely for the last
five years on my own start-up. Spanned every role. Large, easily viewable
portfolio here: [https://hire.adamlearns.com/](https://hire.adamlearns.com/)

I'm looking for part-time/contract work.

~~~
Adam13531
Update: full-time work is fine too.

------
heyshtor
Location: London

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: NLU, NLP, Python (incl. pandas, numpy), Machine Learning
(scikit-learn), text-to-speech, speech recognition, QA (web technologies, NLU,
voice), analytics, HTML/CSS, documentation.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/mariya-
heyshtor-164a35157/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mariya-heyshtor-164a35157/)

Email: please see LinkedIn Contact info

I am a computational linguist who worked on Google Assistant (NLG, NLU) and
Samsung Bixby (ASR, NLU, TTS, QA, analytics). I also have experience
supporting a web-service remotely as well as creating and maintaining both
external and internal documentation.

------
Nelkins
Location: NYC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: F# / C# / .NET / .NET Core, ASP.NET, WPF, Kotlin, Vertx, AWS,
Azure, GraphQL, Apollo, Neo4j, Standford NLP, Tensorflow, ElasticSearch,
Redis, Kafka, Nomad, and more. See resume for additional details.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/19qE8sfwD44JG8keqviSoKUMrIZI...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/19qE8sfwD44JG8keqviSoKUMrIZIzndd2/view?usp=sharing)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/nathanielelkins/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nathanielelkins/)

Email: See top of resume for contact information.

------
saurabh_yeo
Location: CANADA

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: ANYWHERE IN CANADA

Technologies: JAVA, Python (celery, flask/Django, Numpy/ pandas/scipy,
sqlalchemy, asyncio/multiprocessing/threading, others), Go, Javascript
(Node.js, Jquery, React), R, AWS (S3, Lambda, ElastiCache, RDS, DynamoDB,
Elastic Beanstalk, Kinesis, SQS), Databases (SQL, NoSQL, BigQuery, Redis,
Cassandra), Message Queues (RabbitMQ/Celery, Apache Kafka), Big Data (Apache
Spark, Airflow/Kubeflow, Beam, Snowflake, Dask)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/saurabhyeolekar/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/saurabhyeolekar/)

Email: saurabh.yeolekar@gmail.com

------
hargus
Location: Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Résumé/CV: Will email on request

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/nathanielwharton/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nathanielwharton/)

Email: wharton.n [at] gmail [dot] com

I'm a US Citizen currently located in Europe and looking to relocate back to
the US, though remote only could work, too. I have a strong background as a
Full Stack Web/Cloud Engineer and teacher, but I'm looking to build on my
current focus in Product Management and/or Project Management. I've worked at
large enterprises and at startups, remotely and on-site, and have managed
international teams. Drop me a line!

------
birbcoon
I am a recent grad with a BS in Computer Information Systems. Currently during
quarantine I am doing Springboards ML/AI Specialization course where I am
working with an industry professional to help mentor me through the program
where I create 44 projects to help my skills that culminate in 1 capstone
project.

Location: Savannah, GA, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Of Course

Technologies: Python, PySpark, ReactJS, JS, MySQL, Numpy, Pandas

Résumé/CV: Please email me to get my Resume

Github: github.com/Birbcoon

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrew-r-580124b3/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrew-r-580124b3/)

Email: russellandy98@gmail.com

------
andreachimney

        Location: Italy
        Remote: Yes (exclusively)
        Willing to relocate: No
        Technologies: Rust, C++, Python, Pandas, Javascript, WebGL, Vue.js/Svelte
        Résumé/CV: https://veeenu.github.io/cv.pdf
        Email: andreaofthechimney [at] protonmail.com
    

I'm a software developer and quantitative portfolio manager with 10 years of
experience. I like writing fast, clean and correct code. My areas of expertise
are: full-stack web development, 2d/3d graphics programming, data science,
quantitative finance. Open to working both as a freelancer and on a permanent
basis.

------
maxmouchet
Location: France

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Internet Measurements, Computer Networks, Machine Learning,
Programming (mainly Julia and Python)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.maxmouchet.com/MaximeMouchet_CV.pdf](https://www.maxmouchet.com/MaximeMouchet_CV.pdf)

Email: max@maxmouchet.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/maxmouchet/](https://github.com/maxmouchet/)

\---

I'm finishing my PhD in september. I worked with nonparametric Bayesian models
and Markov decision processes to optimize the monitoring of the quality of
service on the Internet.

I'm looking for a job involving programming, statistics, and if possible
computer networks.

------
dserban
SEEKING CONTRACT WORK, Cassandra / Druid Cluster Engineer, Primarily Remote
(based in Eindhoven, NL)

Well-rounded data engineer with deep knowledge of the internals of distributed
datastores.

Core Skills:

● Cassandra (Data Modeling, Troubleshooting Performance And Operational
Issues)

● Druid (Stream Ingestion, Cluster Ops, Data Modeling, Scaling Complex
Queries)

● Stream Processing At Scale: Kafka, Flink, Spark Streaming

● Programming Languages: Scala (highly proficient, 8 years exp.), Python
(proficient)

Other Skills: Zookeeper, Redshift, Kinesis, Airflow, JVM tuning for big data,
AWS cost optimization for big data.

Educational Background: Computer Science.

Solid experience working remotely.

All of my recent work history (8 years) is exclusively with startups.

Seeking contract work.

E-mail address in the profile.

------
mishftw
Location: Ann Arbor, Michigan Remote: Yes (preferred during the pandemic)
Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: AWS, Nodejs, Python, JS (Vue preferred,
React, Vanilla, Angular), Data Eng, IoT, Résumé/CV: available upon request or
see LinkedIn in profile Email: mishftw [at] umich [dot] edu

Hybrid engineer & recent grad (December 2019). Happy to work on product or
full stack. Not afraid to flex sales/ops muscles either. Growth mindset. I was
working on my own venture but pandemic resulted in a loss of funding. Hoping
to join a team where I can have an impact, learn + grow, and add value to
people + product.

------
p0cc

      Location: San Francisco
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Anywhere
      Technologies: Python, Go, Bash, Typescript, Javascript, HTML, CSS, Deep knowledge of TCP/IP stack, Wireshark, Scapy
      Résumé/CV: https://swit.sh/resume
      Email: rj АT swit.sh
      Github: github.com/pocc
      Stack Overflow: https://stackoverflow.com/users/1596750
      
      I have 4 years of experience as as network engineer and want to focus more on programming/automation. 
      I have several websites and chrome/firefox extensions. 
      Ideal role involves using go or typescript.

------
jdmg718
Hey! I am graduating this summer from a MSc and would love to join a team
where I can contribute and learn more. I am currently working as a freelance
iOS developer but the idea of joining a new group of people has grown on me.

Location: Bilbao, Spain

Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: iOS, Swift, Reactive Frameworks, Python, Keras,
Telecommunications, Internet Protocol stack, Network Design & RF

Resume/CV: [https://javierdemart.in/cv](https://javierdemart.in/cv)

Email: javierdemartin [at] gmail [dot] com

I have a deep passion for software development, machine learning, data
analysis and everything involved in communication systems.

------
evangelosdotnl
Location: Amsterdam, NL Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, Spring Boot, Python, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Web
Components, Angular, Jenkins, Docker, MongoDB, MySQL, Elasticsearch, Logstash,
Kibana, Redis, Apache Kafka, Linux, Apache Tomcat

Resume/CV: available upon request

Rate: €70/hr

Email: info[at]evangelos.nl

Dev Engineer with 10+ years of professional experience. I provide services in
User Experience, Design, and Full-Stack Engineering to bring your new complex
business challenges into being.

Extensive experience on lifting your most sophisticated software concepts to
life, with industry-leading full-cycle custom application development.

Let's have a talk! Ping me at info[at]evangelos.nl

------
MisterBiggs

      Location: Phoenix, AZ
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Linux, Python, MATLAB
      Resume: https://ansonbiggs.com/
    
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/ansonbiggs/
      GitLab: https://gitlab.com/MisterBiggs
      Email: anson@ansonbiggs.com
      Position: Intern / Entry-level
    

Aerospace Engineering student with a minor in Computer Science entering my
Senior Year, and am looking for an opportunity to get my career started. I am
very passionate about code and space and would love a position where the two
are combined.

------
jayndmehta
Location: London Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies: n/a
Résumé/CV:[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mehtajayn/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mehtajayn/)
Email:jayndmehta@gmail.com

\---------------------------------------------------------

ex-strategy consultant (~2 years exp.) with an academic background in finance,
having worked on projects in the consumer-tech and education industries.

I can help with preparing a growth strategy, conducting primary and secondary
research, commercial due diligence as well as make investor presentations.

------
gjsman-1000
Location: St Paul, MN. Remote only.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP/Laravel, SketchUp, Lightroom, Linux server maintenance

Resume/CV: See [https://www.linkedin.com/in/gabriel-
sieben/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/gabriel-sieben/)

Email: g.j.sieben@outlook.com

I'm 18 years old, 2 years through college looking for summer job. I have run a
production analytics system I programmed myself for 4 years (and rewrote it in
Laravel a year ago). Can also do 3D Modeling, Photo Editing, and basic Linux
server management. Passed Triplebyte Quiz 60th-80th percentile for Generalist
Software Engineer.

------
Cradamy
Location: Barcelona, Spain

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Within EU or Australia

Technologies: Python, Linux, Git, SSH

CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/16bxu8srWM_uViZqrcfCKKTJH4Tv...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/16bxu8srWM_uViZqrcfCKKTJH4TvFWEY5/view)

Email: cradamy[at]gmail[dot]com

I am a 26yo English geek living in Spain, down on her luck, and never managed
to break out of my situation or into the Tech community, largely due to
depression, I am trying to claw myself out of this situation but need help,
and am looking for something of an apprenticeship role

Thanks for reading, and I look forward to hearing from you

------
yodebs
Location: I'm a Nomad, but I'll be in Curitiba, Brazil, for a while, due to
the COVID Pandemic Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: After
Effects, Premiere, Photoshop, Illustrator, Audition Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/yodebs/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/yodebs/)
Email: diariodadebs@gmail.com Dribbble:
[https://dribbble.com/yodebs](https://dribbble.com/yodebs)

------
chevas
Location: Durango, CO

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Front-end Design, HTTML/CSS/js, UX/UX, Prototyping, WordPress,
Branding, Digital & Print Collateral, Invented and co-built
[Consol.io]([http://consol.io](http://consol.io)) (productivity web app).

Resume/CV: [[http://artifact.tools/downloads/resume-balloun-
chevas.pdf](h...](http://artifact.tools/downloads/resume-balloun-
chevas.pdf\]\(http://artifact.tools/downloads/resume-balloun-chevas.pdf\))

Portfolio: [https://artifact.tools/work](https://artifact.tools/work)

Email: chevas@artifact.tools

------
devbas
Location: Amsterdam

Remote: Open to it

Willing to relocate: Yes (preferably not USA)

Technologies: Python, MLlib, Scala, JavaScript, PostgreSQL, Cassandra, Spark,
RabbitMQ

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/bastiangeneugelijk/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/bastiangeneugelijk/)

Website: [https://bastiangeneugelijk.com](https://bastiangeneugelijk.com)

GitHub: [https://github.com/devbas/](https://github.com/devbas/)

Email: bastiangeneugelijk [at] me [dot] com

===

Machine Learning engineer looking for a new adventure in real-time streaming
analytics.

------
Lukabaram

      Location: NYC
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
       - Technologies: JavaScript, React, Redux, Ruby, Ruby on Rails,  SQL, PostgreSQL, Git, SASS/CSS, HTML, Jest, CI/CD, Tableau
    
       - LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/luka-baramishvili/
     
       - Email: Lukabaramishvili@gmail.com
    
       - Résumé/CV: Please email for resume
    
      Passion in Creative Coding turned into Full Stack Software Development (Frontend Focused). Background in
      Data Analytics, Business Development, Entrepreneurship, and Finance.

------
siddmaheshwari
Location: India Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: Excel, SQL,
Python, Java, Market Research, Marketing Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/siddmaheshwari/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/siddmaheshwari/)
Email: siddharthmaheshwari21@gmail.com

I am an MBA'20 grad from The Chinese University of Hong Kong.

I have had the opportunity to work with various industries such as Fintech,
Healthcare, and management consultancy in the past.

My immediate post-MBA goal is to work in Product Management (Junior roles )
Roles

------
harithj
Hello, my name is Harith Bakhrani. I am a DevOps / Software Engineer with 2
years of working experience. Check the below details for more information:

Location: Mombasa, Kenya

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: Depends

Technologies: Python, Node.js, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, JQuery, Flask, Django,
PostgreSQL

Kubernetes, Docker, Terraform, CircleCI, Jenkins, GCP, AWS, git, github, Bash
Scripting, Ansible, Packer

Résumé/CV: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1wjraEx-
AtPP__9y5XBm_wvl6_HM...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1wjraEx-
AtPP__9y5XBm_wvl6_HMLr1t3/view?usp=sharing)

Email: harithjaved [at] gmail [dot] com

------
mullsork

      Location: Berlin
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: To Sweden
      Technologies: Ruby, JS, SQL, C++
      Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/app10r56os3yx4z/CV%20June%202020-min.pdf?dl=0
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/emil-ahlbaeck/
      Email: e.ahlback at gmail.com
    

\---

I've worked in all parts of web development, and am passionate about
transition towards native applications or systems. In particular I'd want to
work with C++/Rust, but I'm not biased against any languages.

------
neuromancer2701

      Location: Central Virginia
      Remote: YES
      Willing to relocate: NO
      Technologies: C++, C, yocto linux, python, embedded,4G, 5G TDD 
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/nerdking/
      Email:king.seth@gmail.com
      Website: openrover.com
    

Embedded linux engineer with a passion for C++ and robotics. Jack of all
Trades Master of None. Debugging all sorts of C and C++ code. Remote is what I
am really targeting but I would be open to a 2-3 week integration period
onsite and 1 week a quarter back at HQ. Georgia Tech OMSCS 2018

------
hudvin
Location: Ukraine, Kyiv

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: someday

Technologies: Deep Learning/Python Backend stack - keras, pytorch, Flask,
Docker, Kubernetes and so on. Fields - image processing, face detection, face
recognition, object detection/classification, segmentation.

Résumé/CV: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1RF-
eoiC5GMVhJwSvKZsy32bVto5...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1RF-
eoiC5GMVhJwSvKZsy32bVto5bCZMN/view?usp=sharing)

Email: hudvin@gmail.com

Last 12 month was working on AI-related startup (image search.)

Interested in remote position in Deep Learning/Computer Vision field.

------
breue
Location: Washington, D.C.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Product Design, Product Development, Product Prototyping,
Algorithm Design, Ruby, Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, Swift, MySQL, PostgreSQL,
Relevancy Algorithms, Machine Learning, Artificial Intelligence, Sentiment
Analysis, Ontologies, Natural Language Processing, Text Summarization

Resume/CV: Will email upon request

Email: zach@breue.com

I'm a full stack developer and designer.

I'll build you a minimal lovable product for a fixed $13K and in 4 weeks.

For iOS apps, I use Swift. For web apps, I use Ruby/Rails, JavaScript.

To see some of my recent work:

[https://breue.com/](https://breue.com/)

------
CagingRoyals
Location: Atlanta, GA, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Go, Python, Django, Bash, Linux, Docker, Git

Résumé/CV:
[https://samhofi.us/4c9e77e5a32d8777/SamuelHofiusResume.pdf](https://samhofi.us/4c9e77e5a32d8777/SamuelHofiusResume.pdf)

Email: sam [at] samhofi [dot] us

Github: [https://github.com/kf5grd/](https://github.com/kf5grd/)

I love learning new things, and sharing what I know with others. I'm looking
for something that can challenge me to continue learning, as well as improve
upon things I'm already familiar with.

------
olegborisov
C# Senior engineer / architect

Full stack (front/back, desktop and web, cloud)

Languages: c# (include Net.Core), C++, React (all related environment), Java
and Golang Huge experience in databases (OCP 10g, MS SQL, Sybase, MySQL)

Location: Maryland (permanent) or remote for other

Tech stack: full development cycle (waterfall/agile, jira, bamboo, git)

Email: oleg.borisov.cv / at / gmail.com Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/oleg-
borisov-8901958/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/oleg-borisov-8901958/)

------
danielo814
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML, CSS, Javascript, React, React Native, Redux, Python

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/daniel-
ojeda-26894a126/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/daniel-ojeda-26894a126/)

Email: ojedadaniel92@gmail.com

Enthusiastic and self driven software engineer with 3 years of front end
experience. Have been working mostly with React/React native on personal and
professional projects and have become very proficient with the technology. I
love working in team environments and learning alongside my peers

------
sujithharidasan
Location: Bangalore

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: If required, then yes

Technologies: Javascript, Python, MySQL, PostgreSQL

Résumé/CV:

\- [http://sujithh.info/wp-
content/uploads/2020/03/Sujith_H.pdf](http://sujithh.info/wp-
content/uploads/2020/03/Sujith_H.pdf)

\- Github: [https://github.com/sharidas](https://github.com/sharidas)

\- LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sujithh/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sujithh/)

Email: sujith.h@gmail.com

------
MHM5000
Location: Tehran, Iran Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: YES

Technologies: React, Redux, Python, Django, HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, MySQL,
Ubuntu, jQuery, Apache2, Wordpress, Joomla, PrestaShop, vBulletin, IPBoard,
Twitter Bootstrap, Zurb Foundation, Semantic UI, UI Kit, Browser Extension,
Adobe CC (Photoshop, Illustrator, After Effects, etc.)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mojtahedi/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mojtahedi/)

Email: gerdoo1397@gmail.com

Looking jobs for: Web developer, UI / UX Designer, Managerial positions

Preferably: Senior and higher positions

------
chewxy
Location: Sydney, Australia (as opposed to Sydney, Nova Scotia)

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes (but preferably not to USA)

Technologies: Go, Gorgonia, Python, most popular machine learning/deep
learning related stuff I've done at least something substantial with them

Resume: On request

Github: [https://github.com/chewxy](https://github.com/chewxy)

Email: chewxy+hn@gmail.com

Areas of interest: My primary areas of interest is in deep learning,
particularly if you want to use Go for deep learning or machine learning. If
you want to migrate away from the mess and headache that is Python. Within
deep learning, I have a preference for NLP. However I also have experience
with image and video related workflows. However that usually comes with some
ethics ramifications, discussed below.

Ethics: I will not work on generic "body pose" or "image classification"
problems. I have in my past found that work I do on these would end up being
used in unsavoury places. The more ethically prickly your area of interest is,
the more I will ask for in remuneration. e.g. if you are in the gambling or ad
industry seeking ML work, I will ask for a significantly more than if your
product boosts local industry.

Brief About Me: I wrote Gorgonia, which is like TensorFlow and PyTorch out of
frustration from working with Theano. Since then I have deployed more than 100
ML systems using Gorgonia into production as both a private consultant and an
employee to a corporation. I mainly do the former in a capacity to move mature
implementations to a less messy less frustrating codebase. I've worked across
industries, and led teams.

I enjoy working on hard problems, enjoy thinking about them and giving talks
about various interesting ideas. Some of my talks can be found here:
[https://twitter.com/chewxy/status/1160704487872294913](https://twitter.com/chewxy/status/1160704487872294913)

Unfortunately, these are currently hard to get due to time commitment issues
(the pandemic has somewhat shifted my focus to family). So some flexibility is
sought.

------
tradziej
Location: Poland, Europe

Remote: Yes, preferred (4+ years of experience working remotely)

Willing to relocate: Location and project dependent

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Javascript

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/tradziej/resume/blob/master/tomasz_radzie...](https://github.com/tradziej/resume/blob/master/tomasz_radziejewski.pdf)

GitHub: [https://github.com/tradziej](https://github.com/tradziej)

Email: See resume

Software Engineer (with 7+ years of experience) looking for a long term job.

------
kumard
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, PHP/Laravel, JavaScript, Swift / iOS, AWS. Wordpress /
Woocommerce, Mysql/ DynamoDB / Firebase, PyTorch

I got a PhD in engineering (informatics related) in the bay area, but then
moved on to web and app development, and ran a startup using ml/data
science/web tech at scale. I have 6+ years of experience building web apps,
scaling backends on AWS/GCP, data science, and machine learning. Interested in
both startups and larger companies. Resume available on request.

Email: kumarmd@protonmail.com

------
pardom
Android Engineer

Location: Ann Arbor, MI

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android, Java, Kotlin, SQLite, Coroutines, Flow, RxJava

Résumé/CV:
[https://michaelpardo.com/resume.pdf](https://michaelpardo.com/resume.pdf)

Website: [https://michaelpardo.com](https://michaelpardo.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/pardom](https://www.linkedin.com/in/pardom)

Github: [https://github.com/pardom](https://github.com/pardom)

Email: michael@michaelpardo.com

------
ParijatK
Polyglot Full-Stack Developer, Technical Leader, Experienced in Scalable
System Designs

    
    
      Location: Hyderabad, India
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Java, Python, C#, Golang, React.js
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1J2D_QBq3ggX8YK-6hlq92i-5GiZBFkm9/view?usp=sharing
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/parijat29/
      GitHub: https://github.com/Parijat29/
      Email: khanparijat@gmail.com

------
mdurco
Location: Prague, Czechia Remote: Prefered

Willing to relocate: Depends

Technologies: Node, [Native] React, Python, Go, GCP, AWS, Kubernetes,
Terraform

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mariandurco/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mariandurco/)
[https://github.com/MajoDurco](https://github.com/MajoDurco)

Experienced software engineer specialized in Fullstack development and Dev-
ops. Interested in creating valuable early-stage products in a startup
environment.

------
Immortal333
Machine Learning Engineer

Location: Ahmedabad, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (Note: need work visa)

Technologies.Skills: Machine Learning, Deep Learning, Computer Vision, Python,
Pytorch

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/immortal3/immortal3.github.io/raw/master/...](https://github.com/immortal3/immortal3.github.io/raw/master/updated_resume.pdf)

Personal Website: [https://immortal3.github.io/](https://immortal3.github.io/)

Email: ( Available in the resume )

\-----------------

Also, willing to accept SWE or Backend Engineer job.

------
dglass
Full Stack Software Engineer with over a decade of experience building
scalable applications on the web. Specialized in API Design, Backend Systems,
Infrastructure, and DevOps.

Location: San Diego, CA

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Python, Javascript, PHP, Java, MySQL, Redis, Nginx,
Docker, Linux, AWS, Jenkins, Vue, Laravel, Ruby on Rails, Hadoop/MapReduce,
Android, Redshift

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/davidglassanos/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/davidglassanos/)

Email: david.glassanos (at) gmail.com

------
claudio-viola
LOCATION: LONDON, EUROPE, REMOTE

\- Remote: YES preferred

\- Willing to relocate: unlikely, but do contact me about it

\- Technologies: Javascript, Typescript, Node.js, graphql, Docker, kubernetes,
jenkins, aws, cloud, devops, backend, agile, scrum, kanban, python, ruby,
shell scripting, linux, chef, ansible, ci/cd

\- Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/2HucTwp](http://bit.ly/2HucTwp)

\- [https://www.linkedin.com/in/claudio-
viola/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/claudio-viola/)

------
muffa

        Location: Los Angeles, CA
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: No
        Technologies: Python, Javascript, Flask, Django, Docker, MongoDB, ElasticSearch, GraphQL, React
        Resume: linkedin.com/in/hugo-sjöberg
        Email: hugo.sjoberg88[at]gmail.com
    
    

I'm currently in the US on a L-2 visa on which I am elegible to work and do
not need a sponsorship(Yay!)

I am looking for a back-end position with a focus on Python. I have some
experience with javascript aswell however I feel much more comfortable with
Python.

------
ftruzzi
Software/language engineer with experience on voice assistants. Would prefer
to stay in the field but I'm open to consider anything new and interesting
(backend, ops, low-level programming, generalist positions)

    
    
      Location: Milan, Italy
      Remote: Yes, preferred.
      Willing to relocate: Maybe, but only to Western EU or US.
      Technologies: NLU, NLP, Python, Machine Learning, Javascript.
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/ftruzzi/
      Email: francesco [at] truzzi [dot] me

------
vaggdan
SEEKING WORK | Amsterdam, NL | REMOTE

Technologies: Java, Spring Boot, Python, PHP, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Web
Components, Angular, Jenkins, Docker, MongoDB, MySQL, Elastic Stack
(Elasticsearch, Logstash, Kibana, Beats), Redis, Apache Tomcat, Apache Kafka,
& Linux.

Resume / CV / Portfolio: available upon request

Rate: €70/hr

Email: vaggdan[at]protonmail.com

Since 2014, I am offering custom Mobile, Software, and Web Application
development consulting in order to build world-class applications, tailored to
your needs, that is built with love.

Would you like to have a chat? Hit me up @ vaggdan[at]protonmail.com

------
mathman3141
\- Location: Dallas, TX

\- Remote: Yes, preferred. Have 2+ years of experience working remote

\- Willing to relocate: For the right opportunity

\- Technologies \- Languages: SQL, Python, Bash

    
    
        - Version Control: Git
        
        - Libraries: pandas, NumPy, SciPy, sklearn, statsmodels, matplobtib
        
        - Analytics Tools: AWS Redshift, Microsoft Excel, Google Analytics
        
        - Databases: Postgres, Redshift, MySQL
    

\- Résumé/CV: [https://bit.ly/2Monf5s](https://bit.ly/2Monf5s)

\- Email: randallhall@icloud.com

------
guptayogesh
Location: Mumbai, India.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: Scala, Python, Java, JavaScript, ReactJS.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1PDplAiUW_OmxrnXTz6nnWyAXJA8...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1PDplAiUW_OmxrnXTz6nnWyAXJA8A1t_S/view?usp=sharing)

Email: 07yogeshgupta@gmail.com

LinkedIn :
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/thatyogeshgupta/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/thatyogeshgupta/)

Software engineer with 2 YOE, worked in both startup and big firm.

------
ziggrat
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: PHP, Python, Java, JS, NodeJS, React, Django, MySql, PgSql,
MongoDB, meteorJS, Typescript, all related frameworks like Codeigniter, Play,
Slim, Express, serverless. Cloud services like AWS, GCP. Redis, Elasticsearch,
memcache. Nginx, Ubuntu, ffmpeg, imagemagick, celery, rabbitmq, nagios, monit,
Docker.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/mohammed-
asif-a7343533/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mohammed-asif-a7343533/)

Email: webmakin@gmail.com

------
ChrisGantt
Python Developer

Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Flask, React, HTML/CSS, SQL NoSQL, MongoDB,
PostgreSQL and SQLite, Git, AWS, Heroku, Processing

Résumé/CV:
[https://ganttart.github.io/resume/](https://ganttart.github.io/resume/)

LinkedIn: [https://linkedin.com/in/gantt/](https://linkedin.com/in/gantt/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ganttArt](https://github.com/ganttArt)

Email: gantt.art@gmail.com

------
macglass
Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Flask, JS, Node, React, AWS, SQL, Express, psql,
sqlalchemy, Docker, Redux, Bootstrap, Heroku

Email: Macglass19@gmail.com

LinkedIN:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/macglass/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/macglass/)

Also check out influencepages.com which is a full-stack application I built on
my own. (Python/Flask/Psql/AWS/more)

I am a full-stack engineer looking for remote work or work in Chicago. I enjoy
design and development and am opened to new technologies.

------
pc86
Location: East Coast USA

Remote: Yes (only)

Willing to relocate: (No)

Technologies: C#, VueJS 2, SQL, RabbitMQ, Docker, API design, microservices,
Azure

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/pcopley/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/pcopley/)

Email: phillip.copley@gmail.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/pcopley](https://github.com/pcopley)

I am a senior software developer / architect looking for up to 30 hours of
remote work. Weekends and evenings in my time zone (UTC-4/-5) preferred but
flexible.

------
Christoph98
Hi there! I just graduated college and am looking for Data Scientist
positions!

Location: Boulder, CO

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: SQL, Python, Hadoop, Spark, Jupyter Notebook, Git, Scala, Java,
JavaScript

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/christoph98/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/christoph98/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/Christoph98](https://github.com/Christoph98)

Email: christophuhl07 AT gmail.com

------
theHurzzen
Location: Portugal

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Rust, Elixir, Ansible, Linux

Résumé:
[https://github.com/marcelo140/cv/blob/master/cv.pdf](https://github.com/marcelo140/cv/blob/master/cv.pdf)

Email: marcelo.caridade@protonmail.com

I am a Junior Software developer with interest in building distributed and
scalable systems. In my current job I'm mainly working with Java and Ansible.
In my free time I prefer to work with Rust or Elixir.

------
edoreld

      Location: Paris, France
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Depends
      Technologies: Kubernetes, Docker, Git, Java, Python, JavaScript, Spring Boot
      Résumé/CV: on request
      Email: edoreld@gmail.com
    

I am a European citizen looking for a full-remote opportunity. I have a strong
background as a backend engineer and I am currently interested in exploring
DevOps, and particularly Kubernetes, further.

I've worked in both small and big companies, on-site and full remote.

I am fluent in English, Spanish, and French.

------
jonpurdy
Location: SF, experienced with and fully equipped to work remotely

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not at this time

Technologies/Skills: Certified Scrum Master, Scrum & Kanban Methodologies,
Multi-team Coordination, Jira, Python, Containerization, Cloud Infrastructure,
Blockchain

Résumé/CV: [https://jonpurdy.com/resume-ats.pdf](https://jonpurdy.com/resume-
ats.pdf)

Work: [https://jonpurdy.com/work](https://jonpurdy.com/work)

Email: hn-202006 AT jonpurdy.com (will respond from my real one)

I recently moved to SF with my wife (sponsorship NOT required). I'm primarily
a Technical Project Manager looking to help teams build software more
efficiently. I'm looking to move into a Technical Program Manager or Technical
Product Manager role.

I have worn many hats having worked for startups and small companies. I
started off building support workflows, tooling, and documentation for an
emerging telecom product. I moved into DevOps and infrastructure after that.
And in the past couple of years earned my Scrum Master certificate and took on
Project and Product Management roles. Have a look at jonpurdy.com/work to see
some of the projects I've built or worked on.

Aside from my technical skills, I have a deep understanding of the product
development pipeline and SDLC, balancing stakeholder requests with what is
technically feasible, and gathering user feedback to improve products over
time. Thanks to my education background, I can bridge technical and non-
technical teams, help team members improve and achieve their career goals, and
communicate succinctly and unambiguously.

Ideally, I'm looking for a SF Bay Area-based startup that has built (or is
close to completing) an MVP and is looking to scale the development team's
size and efficiency, technical infrastructure, and product documentation. I'm
also looking at working on teams at unicorns or FAANG companies that have
already established products and workflows but want to improve cross-
functional communication and work more efficiently with other teams.

Thanks and please email me if you have any questions or just want to chat!

------
zeta0134
Location: US

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Node, Express, Rust, Frontend (vanillajs), bit of Web Assembly,
RedHat

Résumé/CV: Will email on request.

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/nicholas-
flynt-5a347b176/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nicholas-flynt-5a347b176/)

Email: nicholas [at] reploid.cafe

Experienced Linux systems administrator, primarily with RedHat and Debian
based systems. Found my passion in tooling and automation, and am looking to
shift gears and move into a more development focused role.

------
mimsy

      Location: Rhode Island
      Remote: Yes (preferred)
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Node.js, Typescript, AWS/Serverless, Angular, React, SQL, PHP, Mobile/Ionic
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/james-dewar-912a13126/
      Email: james@arcs.in
    

Experienced full-stack developer who likes writing Typescript, especially in
the cloud. AWS certified. I love learning, so I'm certainly not limited to the
technologies listed above!

------
andrestoga
Location: Merced, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C/C++11, Python3, Robotics (ROS, Gazebo, FlexBE), Linux(Ubuntu),
Embedded Systems, GIT, Unit testing(gtests, rostests).

Resume: linkedin.com/in/andrestoga (PDF on request)

Email: atorresgarcia [at] ucmerced [dot] edu

I'm currently seeking a Robotics Software Engineer position at a Robotics
company/startup/institute. My research interests lie in Robot Algorithms,
Navigation, Motion Planning and Autonomous Ground Vehicles(AGV). I'm open to
all sorts of opportunities, so please reach out!

------
darreld
Location: Gaithersburg, MD

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, Python, PHP, Oracle, PostgreSQL, MySQL, Linux, Windows

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/7hhe5b18f21470o/DarrelDavis_202006...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/7hhe5b18f21470o/DarrelDavis_20200601.pdf?dl=0)

Email: darrel@davisware.net

Hi all. I'm a 25+ year developer who is looking for my next challenge. I have
broad experience and really enjoy making a difference to a team or company. I
love the chance to learn new things.

------
maddymadhav
Location: USA Remote: Open VISA: H1b Willing to Relocate: Yes Years of
Experience: 6+ Technologies: IBM ReactJS, Redux, Angular 2, Angular 4, Angular
6, Angular 7 (), Redux AngularJS, NodeJS, UI/UX design, Express JS, HTML5,
XHTML, CSS3, JS systems jQuery, AJAX, JSON, .Net, Jenkins, Maven, AWS, S3,
Elasti Search, loadbalancers. OAuth, PHP, Gulp, Babel. Angular 5, Angular 6

CV: On request email: madhavengineer97@gmail.com

I am an experienced Software Engineer (UI) looking for an role. Call me on
9143412994

------
sjustinas
Location: Vilnius, Lithuania

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Rust, Python, Go, C#, JavaScript, C (in vague order of
preference/expertise; more inside the resume)

Résumé/CV:
[https://justinas.keybase.pub/myresume.pdf](https://justinas.keybase.pub/myresume.pdf)

Email: justinas@justinas.org

I am a backend engineer who has spent the last 4 years building real-time
online advertising systems in .NET. However, I am looking to change up both
the domain I work in and the technologies I employ while at it.

------
LiaForel

      Location: Anywhere (US citizen)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, C++, Javascript (React), Bootstrap, R, MySQL, MongoDB, Product management, R, Swift. 
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/bakulia-kurmant/
      Email: bakuliakurmant@gmail.com
    

Just graduated with a Computer Science major. Looking for internship or full
time positions in the fields of computer science, software engineering or data
science.

------
arthur-st
Location: Riga, Latvia

Remote: Yes, preferred. I have prior remote/asynchronous work experience.

Willing to relocate: Yes, after the pandemic situation calms down a bit.

Technologies: SQL, NoSQL (MongoDB), R (tidyverse, caret, Shiny, etc), Python
(pandas, scikit-learn, Dash, etc), Scala (minimal), Jupyter, H2O, Tableau,
AWS/GCP, Unix/Linux

Résumé/CV: Details over email, in brief - lead data scientist (full stack +
team management) with international fintech experience.

Emai: arthur_st {at] fastmail /dot) com

------
ppalata
Location: EU

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Swift, Objective-C, iOS, RoR

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/17hq4agjNt0OUrj2dtveh7u44FOY...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/17hq4agjNt0OUrj2dtveh7u44FOYRD7a_/view)

Email: petr.palata@gmail.com

I'm an experienced iOS developer (native apps) with over 6 years of commercial
experience. I also did some small contracting gigs in Ruby on Rails few years
ago. I don't mind working with a time shift (US timezones).

------
kmickey
Location: Richmond, VA

Remote: Open to it

Willing to relocate: Open to it, although ideally Virginia, DC, or Pittsburgh

Technologies: As a data scientist with expertise in advanced statistics and
machine / deep learning, I use Python, R, and SQL to collect and manipulate
data, explore relationships visually, and build predictive models.

Résumé/CV: Stanford PhD - see
[https://www.kmickey.com/pdf/Mickey_resume.pdf](https://www.kmickey.com/pdf/Mickey_resume.pdf)

Email: kevin@kmickey.com

------
frankish

      Location: (West) Los Angeles, CA
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: no
      Technologies: Python, Go, Kubernetes/Docker, GCP/AWS
      Résumé/CV: https://derekmfrank.com/resume/
      Email: job2020+hn@derekmfrank.com
    

Backend engineer with a focus in distributed systems, RESTful APIs, and data
pipelines. Experience leading teams and architecting microservices/SOA. 7
years of professional experience plus 4 years at university.

------
amitpatex
Location: Ahemdabad, India

Remote: Only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby on Rails

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ledFKp6t9IKJjRRZ_ZpPwmUucfy...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ledFKp6t9IKJjRRZ_ZpPwmUucfyX5FT0/view?usp=sharing)

Email: amitsavani [a] gmail

I am developer for about 14 years. I love writing software and teach how to
write good software, passionate about creating web apps using Ruby on Rails.
Carrying entrepreneurial bug that make me restless.

------
skepdimi
Location: FL, USA. Looking to relocate

Remote: No, unless for safety reasons

Toolbelt:

* Javascript ES6+ and TypeScript

* React, Vue, React Native, Electron, Redux

* HTML/CSS, Invision, Material UI

* PSQL, Redis, AWS S3, Mongodb

* Heroku, CD/CI, Netlify

Im a developer with product development experience (I have built products from
the ground up), and an ability to learn hard things quickly (i got my first
job as a RN developer after learning it in a week)

My portfolio can be found here:
[https://jonathandiaz.me/work](https://jonathandiaz.me/work)

Work: diaz.johndev@gmail.com

------
pheewup
Location: Seattle, Washington Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No
Technologies: C, C++, C#, Java, Assembly, Verilog, PSpice Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1xPc_QVju8zo6WwsWl7dFErpaPr0...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1xPc_QVju8zo6WwsWl7dFErpaPr0GAG-7/view?usp=sharing)

Email: Philip.L.Yip@gmail.com

------
laladrik
Location: Cyprus Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: Go, Rust,
Python (>=3.5), JS, Postgesql, Redis, RabbitMQ, Docker, GNU/Linux Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/6j7fpsjq42g7y3o/CV%20Aleksei%20Mar...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/6j7fpsjq42g7y3o/CV%20Aleksei%20Markov%202020-01-24.pdf?dl=0)
Email: laladrik@gmail.com

------
ifanotherwise
Location: Vorarlberg, Austria.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: R -Studio (shiny apps, knitr), Python (tensorflow),
Octave/Matlab, PostgresSQL, Git, Swift, DigitalOcean, Machine learning, Data
analysis, Mathematical research (Stochastic analysis).

Résumé/CV: PhD in Mathematics & Statistics (2019), freelance data analyst for
over a year. Full CV upon request.

Email: ifan.johnston@gmail.com

Looking for: Full or part time work in the broad areas of data analysis,
machine learning, software development or mathematical research.

------
jurnalanas
Location: Jakarta, Indonesia

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Singapore, Tokyo, Ottawa, Vancouver

Résumé: [https://jurnalanas.com/resume.pdf](https://jurnalanas.com/resume.pdf)

Technologies: ES6+, React.js, Next.js, Vue.js, Nuxt, Node, HTML/CSS, Webpack,
REST API, and more.

Email: anas@jurnalanas.com

I am a generalist front-end engineer with broad interest with seven years of
experience. Worked in different roles dealing with Product Development and
Solution & Enterprise Architecture.

------
xwowsersx
Senior software engineer with 10+ years experience, working across the stack
but mostly backend work. I've worked across a wide range of domains -
consumer, media, fintech, etc and even ran my own startup for a couple of
years. Currently working as a tech lead at a medium-size startup.

Location: NY Remote:Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies: Python, Scala,
Java, Haskell Résumé/CV: available upon request Email: xwowsersx [at] fastmail
[dot] com

------
solrac9
Location: Monterrey, Nuevo León, México.

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Angular, Node.js, JavaScript, ReactJS, MongoDB, Git, GCP,
Express.js, HTML5, CSS, C#, .NET Core, MSSQL, MySQL

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/carlos-almada-
recordon-916b5a166...](https://www.linkedin.com/in/carlos-almada-
recordon-916b5a166/)

Email: carlos.almada.r@gmail.com

Full stack engineer with 5 years of professional development experience using
agile methodologies.

------
itpragmatik
Location: SF Bay Area Remote: Yes Willing to Relocate: No Technologies: iOS
Swift Email: itpragmatik[at]gmail[dot]com

I am interested to work as a junior iOS developer working as a part-time - 20
hrs/week. Weekend/Weeknights. I just recently built a personal finance iOS
app. I can share the code upon request. Besides this I have 15+ years
experience building, architecting distributed web applications in
Java/Angular/Spring Boot.

------
brenden2
Location: New York City (NYC), NY

Remote: Willing, but prefer in-person.

Willing to relocate: For the right opportunity.

Technologies: I've used most of the trendy tools at some point, check my
GitHub profile (below). I've started several companies (all of which were
failures), and have also worked at several successful startups including
Airbnb.

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/brndnmtthws](https://github.com/brndnmtthws)

Email: brenden at brndn.io

------
yuyangchee98
Location: Santa Clara, CA Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
Python, HTML/CSS/JS, Git, Swift, IOS dev, MATLAB, PHP Resume:
[https://yuyangc.me/resume.pdf](https://yuyangc.me/resume.pdf) Email:
yuyangchee98@gmail.com

I'm a student graduating June 2021. Looking for internships anytime between
now and June 2021, and also any new grad jobs that starts June 2021.

------
em-bee
Location: european, living in china

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: not at this time. maybe in the future

Technologies: Linux, frontend and backend webdevelopment, prototyping.

Résumé/CV: on request (20 years experience with web development, team lead,
CTO)

Email: see profile.

I am open to remote part time contract opportunities (up to 30 hours) as a
senior developer, teamlead, CTO, trainer or mentor

I am also able to build up a development team for you here in china, to help
you enter the chinese market or take advantage of chinese resources.

------
amzo
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python

Résumé/CV: Available upon request

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/amy-z-0429a0160/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/amy-z-0429a0160/)

Email: amy.zhang7@gmail.com

I graduated with a Masters in Mathematics in December 2019 with a thesis in
post-quantum cryptography. I am an experienced university mathematics tutor. I
am interested in data analytical, cryptographic, teaching or similar jobs.

------
lowtech
Location: Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (Germany)

Experience:

Currently working on migrating a monolithic application to microservices (with
good justifications).

7 Years of experience with java programming/ infrastructure/ database, having
worked daily with these technologies:

Languages: Java (JEE, Spring Boot, Netflix OSS), Typescript (Angular 8+)

Databases: Oracle, PostgresSQL, MySql

Infrastructure: Apache, Nginx, Docker, k8s (Openshift), CentOS, RHEL.

Others: Jenkins, Gitlab, Nexus, RabbitMQ, Redis, Shell Script.

Feel free to contact me at: smacedo.arthur at outlook.com

------
nakedrobot2
Product designer / manager for cameras and hardware

    
    
      Location: Europe
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Product design and management, especially for hardware and camera devices. Many years of deep domain knowledge in 360 imaging, related technologies, and camera hardware, related hardware, component selection, manufacturing
      Résumé/CV: on request
      Email: panoramas@gmail.com

------
svalee

      Location: Ukraine
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: yes
      Technologies: Python, aiohttp, django, grpc, react, typescript, kubernetes, helm, elasticsearch, postgres, graphql 
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1BfpgElE2uk57EJyhf78PXEmk2xHDUTD1/view?usp=sharing
      Email: chimamireme@gmail.com
    

I am a mid level developer, searching for a new opportunities abroad.

------
herve76
Location: Costa Rica

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Node JS, Vue, Gridsome, Web3, Postgres, AutoML

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/hervefulchiron/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/hervefulchiron/)

Email: herve76@gmail.com

Software Engineer with 25 years of experience - Expert in Algo Crypto Trading
- Founder of [http://BitcoinVsAltcoins.com](http://BitcoinVsAltcoins.com)

------
heshiebee
Location: Brooklyn/NYC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby On Rails, JavaScript, React, Redux, HTML, CSS, SQL, Sap B1,
SSIS

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/brody-resume](http://bit.ly/brody-resume)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/heshiebrody](https://www.linkedin.com/in/heshiebrody)

Email: 4hbrody@gmail.com

Full Stack Web Developer with 2+ years experience, seeking web dev position in
NYC

------
james_okunlade
Location: Lagos, Nigeria Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
JavaScript, Ruby, React.js, Rails, PostgreSQL, MySQL, HTML, CSS
Résumé/CV:[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1IRS0Duk9e-NMlZQan-
DSvBPJ...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1IRS0Duk9e-NMlZQan-
DSvBPJGS3Jh_qVuhXG8Mo5l2Y/edit?usp=sharingmail):

------
jmkjaer
Location: Denmark

Remote: Prefer in-office

Willing to relocate: Not at this time

Technologies: Python, C#, Java, Linux, SQL (Postgres, SQLite), TensorFlow,
Docker, Git

Résumé/CV:
[https://linkedin.com/in/jmkjaer1](https://linkedin.com/in/jmkjaer1)

Email: my username at Google's email service dot com

Software engineering student with a master's at the end of June from a
university focused on group projects. Mostly interested in backend.

------
gdiocarez

      Location:Philippines
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Javascript, NodeJS, Express, Angular, Docker, kubernetes, Cordova, Ionic
      Résumé/CV:
       - https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Nyi8pO628Da1Z4gd8a_HlwEv7-fKtO6U/view?usp=sharing
       - https://www.linkedin.com/in/gentlyawesome
      Email: gentlyawesome@gmail.com

------
ahmed-mzaghloul
Location:Mississauga, Ontario, Canada Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes
Technologies: Agile Product Owner, Scrum, PMP Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1rFF5z09YVu9G910Hlm32LBCKfYO...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1rFF5z09YVu9G910Hlm32LBCKfYOjKW0i/view?usp=sharing)
Email: ahmad.mzaghloul@gmail.com

------
Burnstreet
Location: Berlin/Germany

Remote: Open

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: .NET, Java, SQL, Javascript, Typescript, React, Angular, AWS,
Azure, Docker

CV: on request

Email: hackernews@burnstreet.de

I am an engineering lead with 15 years of full-stack web development
experience from gaming and telco to e-commerce and fintech. My business
studies and UX interest give me a very customer focused view. I have
successfully taken over and improved multiple legacy projects with MIA team
and not much documentation.

------
juanpabloaj
Location: Chile

Remote: no

Willing to relocate: Depends on the project and country.

Technologies: Python, Golang, Javascript, Docker.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/juan-pablo-abarz%C3%BAa-
jaramill...](https://www.linkedin.com/in/juan-pablo-abarz%C3%BAa-
jaramillo-88312314/)

Github: [https://github.com/juanpabloaj](https://github.com/juanpabloaj)

Email: jpabloaj@gmail.com

------
desaiguddu
Location: Asia, Remote

Remote: Preferred

Agency: Yes

Willing to relocate: Negotiable

Technologies: ReactJS, Angular, Laravel, NodeJS, GatsbyJS, Ionic, MongoDB,
PostgreSQL, Swift, Flutter, React Native

Skills: Web Frontend, Mobile Frontend & Backend with NodeJS/Laravel

Profile: [https://bit.ly/mf-profile-w](https://bit.ly/mf-profile-w)

Email: arpan [at] mobilefirst [dot] in

10 years of experience in building mobile & web applications.

------
bszupnick
Location: Brooklyn, New York

Remote: yes.

Willing to relocate: Many places on the East Coast

Technologies: Backend development. Python (Django/Flask), Nodejs,
Docker/Kubernetes/Openshift, Postgres.

CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1qkRA6mhRnGMJA-1pXSJ1qoIA...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1qkRA6mhRnGMJA-1pXSJ1qoIAXxzHzYR4OBHwsu2Dj5o/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: hn@binny.zupnick.com

------
mack997
Location: Bengaluru Remote: YES Willing to relocate: YES Technologies: Java,
Kotlin, Android SDK, Firebase, RoomDB Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1vNirjiDSq17NOt9ckAWfHcIFktQ...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1vNirjiDSq17NOt9ckAWfHcIFktQ61C_1/view?usp=sharing)
Email: mayankagarwal997@gmail.com

~~~
dailypeeker
What is the role of a CTS engineer?

------
delirehberi

      Location: Ankara, Turkey
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: If it is required
      Technologies: I'm looking for just "haskell" and functional tech jobs.
      Résumé/CV:https://docs.google.com/document/d/1VlcLa1TMJYBG-q2MvtR5KCkoqeh4Zl1FZ1nGzU_4sgU/edit?usp=sharing
      Email: z~et~emre~dot~xyz

------
slymax
Location: Vienna, Austria

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: HTML5, CSS (Sass/Less), JavaScript (ES6+), Vue.js, React,
Next.js, Angular, jQuery, Node.js, Express, Socket.io, MongoDB, Firebase, Git
& SVN, Jest

Résumé/CV: available upon request

Github: [https://github.com/slymax](https://github.com/slymax)

Email: contact@slymax.com

Web: [https://slymax.com](https://slymax.com)

------
sabrinazain
Location:NYC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Figma, Sketch, Creative Suite, Adobe XD, InVision, Axure,
Zeplin, Principle

Résumé/CV:[https://8a2226e0-e233-47e5-b3e9-72909077278a.filesusr.com/ug...](https://8a2226e0-e233-47e5-b3e9-72909077278a.filesusr.com/ugd/7f58d2_f4b2f6c7bf4e481cabb771859daddb29.pdf)

Email: sbmzain@gmail.com

I'm a junior product designer with 6 years of multi-disciplinary design
experience.

------
autotune
Location: New York City, Austin, San Francisco, Los Angeles

Remote: Can be remote or on-site

Willing to relocate: YES

Technologies: AWS, Terraform, Python, Jenkins, Docker, some Kubernetes, MySQL
(setup and config), Linux, Site Reliability Engineering.

Resume: about 6 years working in Linux Administration, 3-4 of those with a
DevOps mentality. I love automation, cloud, HA, config management, and
infrastructure as code. Let's make it happen.

Email: hnhiringthread@gmail.com

------
parondea

      Location: Remote, Seattle, Vancouver
      Remote: Preferred (currently remote)
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Full-stack, Infra, JS/TS, C#, Python, Scala, Java, React, Dart/Flutter, GCP, Firebase, docker, k8s, Vue, Serverless, Next.js, SQL/noSQL, Bash, Git, ci/cd
      Résumé/CV: https://parondeau.com/resume
      Email: pr@parondeau.com

------
skyfantom
Ruby on Rails fullstack developer\ Test automation engineer (ruby or
typescript stack)

Location: Russia

Remote: Open

Willing to relocate: Depends

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Docker, Postgresql, Javascript\Nodejs, Vue,
Swift, Cucumber, WebdriverIO, Jest\Mocha, RSpec, BDD.

CV: [http://linkedin.com/in/maksim-
rukomoynikov-2a4b0510/](http://linkedin.com/in/maksim-rukomoynikov-2a4b0510/)

Email: hi@documentation.world

------
ayoubElk
NodeJS Backend engineer

Location: Casablanca, Morocco

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not at this time

Technologies/Skills: Codebase architecture, Javascript/NodeJS, ES6, ReactJS,
Cloud infrastructure, Rest APIs, Microservices

Resumé:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/11hK8rX3lVSHGTbPamwPxw1wV342...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/11hK8rX3lVSHGTbPamwPxw1wV342dOt8q/view)

Email: (Available on the resumé)

------
mnky9800n
Location: Oslo, Norway

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: YES

Technologies: SQL Databases, python, R, gradient boosting, machine learning,
statistics, data science

Résumé/CV: [http://johnmaiken.com/](http://johnmaiken.com/)

Email: johnm.aiken@gmail.com

I'm looking for work as a data scientist. I am currently all-but-defended as a
PhD student in educational data mining. I like hazard modeling, python, and
long walks on the beach.

------
NickLamp
Location: Ann Arbor, MI

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, within the Midwest or Northeast

Technologies: Python, Javascript, Java, Django, ReactJS, Postgres, MongoDB,
Docker, Kubernetes

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1aJ3JxalZ8KD951q0rIlQrs_0wH8...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1aJ3JxalZ8KD951q0rIlQrs_0wH81Pleh/view?usp=sharing)

Email: nick@zeroexzero.com

------
rusye
Location: Charlotte, NC

Remote: Yes

Technologies:

\--MongoDb, Express, React, Node (MERN), PostgeSQL, JavaScript, NoSQL, SQL,
HTML, CSS

\--Going to Learn GraphQL next

Résumé:
[https://www.russcodes.com/russ_codes_resume.pdf](https://www.russcodes.com/russ_codes_resume.pdf)

Email: russ [at] russcodes.com

About Me: I'm a full-stack developer that is looking for a position as a
software developer or a full-stack developer

------
ruffrey
Location: Sacramento, California, US

Remote: Preferred (7 years remote)

Willing to relocate: Unable at this time

Technologies: Node.js (8 years), PostgreSQL, MySQL, REST APIs, JavaScript,
React/Redux, Ansible (5 years), Docker (4 years), GIS/PostGIS (2 years)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeffhparrish](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeffhparrish)

Email: jeffhparrish@gmail.com

------
antonpirker

      Location: Vienna / Austria / Europe
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python, Django, Docker, Postgresql, Redis, Gunicorn, Celery, 
      Others: Code Reviews, Scrum, Project management, Backlog grooming, communication, requirements engineering, hiring, ..
      Résumé/CV: https://bit.ly/3gIsWcr
      Email: apirker@gmail.com

------
sirarchersauce
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, but actual relocation after covid restrictions ease
further.

Technologies: Python, Golang, Typescript, Pytorch + Numpy/Scipy stack, AWS

Résumé/CV: [https://bit.ly/sirarchersauce](https://bit.ly/sirarchersauce)
(Applied machine learning and computer vision for autonomous driving)

Email: brain.deadpool@gmail.com

Note: US, UK, EU work visa sponsorship needed.

------
idiotb
\- Location: Berlin, Germany \- Remote: Yes \- Willing to relocate: Within
Europe or NZ \- Technologies: Ruby, RoR, Docker, AWS, Kubernetes. \- Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/blodha/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/blodha/) \-
Email: bhushanlodha@gmail.com \- Prefer freelance contract

------
natthan
Location: Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, Lua, Python, Go, Git, UNIX Command Line

Résumé/CV: [https://ansimita.github.io](https://ansimita.github.io)

Email: natthan [at] alumni [dot] ubc [dot] ca

New graduate/junior/entry-level interested in embedded systems, system
programming, and open source software. Not interested in Java, web
development, or Windows.

------
mcelhinney
Location: Cork, Ireland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Java, ReactJS, NodeJS, JavaScript, MySQL, & Redis.

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/robmcelhinney](https://linkedin.com/in/robmcelhinney)

Github: [https://github.com/robmcelhinney](https://github.com/robmcelhinney)

Résumé/CV: Available upon request

Email: rob@robmcelhinney.com

Experience: Junior

------
lhqi
Location: Boston, MA Remote: Yes (during quarantine) Willing to relocate: Yes
Technologies: UI/UX/React/HTML/CSS/JS/Sketch/Invision/AdobeXD Resume:
[https://lilyqi.co/s/Lily-Qi-Resume.pdf](https://lilyqi.co/s/Lily-Qi-
Resume.pdf) Email: lilyqi[at]me[dot]com

------
JCrandell
Location: United States

Remote: Only considering fully REMOTE roles at this time.

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, Elixir, React Native

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/justin-
crandell-922530a4/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/justin-crandell-922530a4/)

Email: Justin.Crandell.Developer@gmail.com

Again, I am ONLY considering fully REMOTE roles at this time.

------
orfeasa

      Location: London, UK
      Remote: Not necessarily
      Willing to relocate: Depends
      Technologies: Back-end development (Python, Django)
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/orfeasa/
      Email: hn (at) orfeasa (dot) com
    

Junior Software Engineer focused on back-end development, with experience in
Project and Operations Management

------
SilviaCabello
I turn projects into beautiful experiences. Designs, illustrations, and
branding for kids products

    
    
      Location: Germany
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Adobe Creative Suite
      Résumé/CV: www.silviacabello.com
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/silviacabellom
      Email: silvia@silviacabello.com

------
magg

      Location: Mexico
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Java, Python, Ruby, Spring boot, docker, linux, Javascript, AWS, Oracle Cloud, Mysql, oracle db, mongodb, postgres, terraform, Kafka, RabbitMQ
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/miguelalejandrogonzalez/
      Email: miguel.g.gonzalez@protonmail.com

------
muazzam
Location: Islamabad, Pakistan

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes (for the duration of the internship)

Technologies: C++ (my preferred) language, MERN stack, Win32 and Media
Foundation API

Resume: Available on request

GitHub:
[https://github.com/muazzamalikazmi](https://github.com/muazzamalikazmi)

Email: skazmi.bscs17seecs@seecs.edu.pk

I'm currently an undergrad, majoring in CS, and am looking for an internship.

------
BusterStatus
Location: DC/Maryland/Virginia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, JavaScript, React, SQL

LinkedIn: [https://linkedin.com/in/matthew-
serre](https://linkedin.com/in/matthew-serre)

Github: [https://github.com/MatthewSerre](https://github.com/MatthewSerre)

Résumé/CV: Available upon request

Email: matthew.serre@gmail.com

Experience: Junior

------
odysseus

      Location: USA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Linux, BSD, macOS, Ansible, multiple cloud providers.  A little Swift, Python, JavaScript.
      Résumé/CV: Available upon request.
      Email: odysseuspublic //at// outlook //dot// com
    

Looking for a senior support/operations role.

------
slow_donkey
Location: Boston, MA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: TypeScript, Node, Kubernetes, AWS, React/React Native

Résumé/CV: email

Email: hn@raindeer.io

Looking for backend jobs remote or in Boston. Early engineer at current
startup and helping lead a team which is recognized as the top performing
engineering team in the company.

Interested in mid/senior positions preferably with a statically typed language
stack. Would love to transition into golang.

------
degwriter
Location: Melbourne, Australia

Remote: Yes or Melbourne

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Marketing/Content/Copywriting

Résumé/CV:[https://www.linkedin.com/in/davidgurvich/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/davidgurvich/)

Experienced writer and marketer with an interest in working for/with
tech/software companies.

Email:davidgurvich [at] fastmail.com.au

------
adam_f
Location: Poland/EU

Remote: Yes, part-time is also OK.

Willing to relocate: maybe

Technologies: Python, programming languages, brain

Résumé/CV: [http://fuksa.com/cv.pdf](http://fuksa.com/cv.pdf)

Email: adam.fuksa@gmail.com

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-
fuksa/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-fuksa/)

------
tajd
Data scientist/ Full stack software engineer. Seeking work either performing
data analysis or developing data driven web apps. PhD in Engineering.

Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, SQL, Julia, Docker, AWS, Heroku, Data Science

Résumé/CV:
[https://tajd.github.io/assets/resume.pdf](https://tajd.github.io/assets/resume.pdf)

Email: See CV

------
harrydehal
Location: San Francisco, CA, USA (Bay Area)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (!)

Technologies:

    
    
      • Front-end (React/Angular, Javascript, HTML/CSS)
      • UX (Adobe Creative Cloud, Figma, InVision, Sketch, etc.)
    

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/harrydehal](https://www.linkedin.com/in/harrydehal)

Email: harrydehal@gmail.com

------
denhox
Location: Albania

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, but would prefer remote

Technologies: JS (Node, NestJS, Express), React, Docker (& Swarm), WebRTC,
Microservices, DevOps, AWS, Azure

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: denathoxha [at] gmail

Full stack developer and software architect. Can get up to speed quickly with
any team, or can be fully autonomous. Willing to learn anything. I love
automation, and am very comfortable with DevOps tooling.

------
pretzell
Location : Austin, TX

Remote : no preference

Willing to relocate : yes

Technologies : python, Haskell, Linux

Resume :
[https://aryzach.github.io/Resume.pdf](https://aryzach.github.io/Resume.pdf)

Website :
[https://aryzach.github.io/ClassAndBookReviews.html](https://aryzach.github.io/ClassAndBookReviews.html)

Email : zach_asmith@yahoo.com

------
lloydjones
SEEKING WORK / United Kingdom / Remote

++++

Location: United Kingdom

Remote: Yes (remote only)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, React, PHP, Node JS, Fast AI

Competencies: CTO, Product Manager, Software engineer

Résumé/CV: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/s5ctu0yabml437k/lloydjones-
resume....](https://www.dropbox.com/s/s5ctu0yabml437k/lloydjones-
resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: hn@lloydjones.io

------
protonDecay
Location: Switzerland Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: Linux
administration, C++, Python, bash, SQL, Spark, TensorFlow CV: PhD in
Experimental physics (find my name in the discovery paper of the Higgs boson),
now looking for a new challenge in a startup; detailed CV upon request Email:
gravity.hackernews@mailnull.com

------
Shared404
Location: Bryan/College Station, Texas, USA. Remote: Not preferred, but
willing. Very low experience with this Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
Linux Server, Basic Web. Résumé: Available on Request Email:
evan.g.hoose@protonmail.com

I am a young Sysadmin/WebDev, I've done an apprenticeship/consulting with
small businesses around town.

------
kumarp94
Software Engineer 2 YOE Location: India, United States

    
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      Technologies: HTML5/CSS3/React Native, PHP(Laravel), (JavaScript), Python, C++, AWS, Docker, K8s, Hadoop
    
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/praveenrkumar/
    
      Email: praveenkruhil@gmail.com

------
noahGorski
Location: Milwaukee, WI

Remote: Either Way

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C++, Python, SQL, Linux, some Javascript

(very open to using similar like Java, C#, etc)

Résumé:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1rRalSmNaMf0r58sIA2X2r3UbciQ...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1rRalSmNaMf0r58sIA2X2r3UbciQH4PfR/view?usp=sharing)

Email: noah.gorski [at] icloud.com

(warning new grad)

------
fhssn1
Location: Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Only within Canada for the next few years.

Technologies: Scientific stack (Python, C, OpenGL, some CUDA), STEM Research,
Computational (Comp) Electronics, Comp-Physics, Comp-Chemistry, Comp-
Materials-Science, Comp-Biophysics, Data Science/Machine Learning, Win32/C++,
IoT, C Networking, some web.

Résumé/CV: Kindly let me know. Thanks.

Email: fhssn1@gmail.com

------
poopsmithe

      Location: Spokane, WA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: NodeJS, JavaScript, VueJS, Jest, SAMBA, iPXE, Bash, Docker, PowerShell, AutoIt, ffmpeg, NSIS, InstallShield, Wordpress, Drupal, Ansible, Redis, MongoDB, MySQL, Heroku.
      Résumé/CV: grimtech.net/about
      Email: chris@grimtech.net

------
pmos_logic
FullStack web developer.

\--------------

    
    
      Location: Yerevan/Armenia
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: Only to Germany
    
      Technologies: react/redux, node/express, java 
    
      Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/kutufuhq4i8fj3t/Resume_Movses_Saponjyan.pdf?dl=0
    
      Email: movses.saponjyan@gmail.com

------
amoitnga
Decent Ruby on Rails developer.

Location: San Diego, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Anywhere South

Languages: JavaScript, Ruby

Technologies: React, Ruby on Rails

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/11Kz0PEOOuUBybKfDcg_IUp3_...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/11Kz0PEOOuUBybKfDcg_IUp3_V01Qn10O1H09eA6LfMo/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: andrew.motinga@gmail.com

------
dennisquicksort
Location: Dallas,TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: Fullstack development, primarily the Java and Microsoft stack
(though I can comfortably do ROR and python with a little bit of practice) I
have worked in formal roles of team lead and 'architect' but don't mind pure
development roles either. See below for keywords and buzzwords.

Résumé/CV: [https://bit.ly/34wDdBN](https://bit.ly/34wDdBN)

Email: dennis_quicksort-1 #at# yahoo dot com

\---------Ignore below this, these are keywords/buzzwords-----------

*Tools/languages/applications - Java (J2EE) - Servlets, JSP, JDBC, EJB, JSF (Java Server Faces) , Java 8, Java 11, JavaMail, Junit, ANT, Jdk, Maven, log4j, SQL, T-SQL, PL/SQL, stored procedures, data structures, algorithms, cron jobs, Quartz, HTML, HTML5, XML, XSD, DTD, REST, SOAP, SOAP UI, Web Services (SOA), WSDL, CXF, Axis, Jersey, XPath, XSLT, iText, iTextSharp, AJAX, VoIP, SIP, JavaScript, EXT JS, CSS, CSS3, Object oriented programming, Data Structures, Collections, Common Algorithms, Optimizeit, javadoc, Popchart Java, VtigerCRM, Smarty, jQuery, JQuery UI, phpMyAdmin, ASP.NET, .NET, Visual Studio.Net IDE, NetBeans, Eclipse, VJ++, VSS, GIT, SVN/Subversion, Dreamweaver, TOAD, Winmerge, Microsoft Visio, Microsoft Project, Mantis, Java on Android, Android SDK, AVD Manager, Android Emulator, Android Debug Bridge, Spring Boot, Spring REST/JSON webservices, API design and development, microservices Spring JMS, Spring Zuul API gateway, Struts, EJB, Hibernate, Wireshark, Apache Camel, OSB, UC4, Clearcase, Splunk, Crucible, JMS, VB script, bash script, Python(beginner) Active MQ. MQSeries/WebSphere MQ/IBM, CI/CD, Jenkins, UrbanCode Deploy, QuickBuild, Apache JMeter, Musesoft API Designer, Swagger, Okta, LINQ, DHTML, XHTML, ASP, PHP, C#, Windows Forms, Crystal Reports, VB6, ActionScript, Flash, Camunda Modeler, Camunda Engine, Work Flow Engine, BPMN, AWS, EC2, EBS, S3, RDS, Docker

Databases – Oracle, SQL Server, MySQL, Postgres, MS Access, SQLite, MongoDB

O.S – Primarily Windows and rest Unix (AIX, Solaris, HP) and Linux (Centos /
Servers and Android)

Servers – Apache, IIS, Jserv, GNU Jsp, Tomcat/Clusters/Load Balancers,
WebLogic, JBoss, Asterisk

Knowledge of : Angular, ReactJS, Python

Others: Jira, Kanban, Agile, Scrum

~~~
dennisquicksort
Clarification: I'm willing to relocated within US only.

------
lykr0n
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: No, sorry :(

Relocation: Maybe.

Technologies: Programming Languages Rust 2018, Bash, Python. Limited
JavaScript & GoLang. Knowledge of C++ and Java.

Technologies CentOS 7/8, Puppet, Salt Stack, Git, Consul, Nomad, HAproxy,
Nginx, Datadog, Docker, Postgres, MySQL, Clickhouse, PowerDNS, Kafka, Memcache
+ mcrouter, zookeeper, ELK Stack, Grafana, and more.

Email: lykron@mm.st

Resume: Upon Email

------
dkirill
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: Yes (ready to work in USA time zones too)

Willing to relocate: Yes (NL/USA)

Technologies: C++ {11, 17} (STL, Boost, TBB, folly, OpenCV), Python,
PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ, CMake, Git, Linux

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/delimbetov](https://www.linkedin.com/in/delimbetov)

Email: delimbetov@gmail.com

------
jafarlihi
Location: Azerbaijan

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Go, JavaScript, React, Angular, Node.js, etc.

Resume/CV: [https://github.com/jafarlihi/resume/blob/master/CV-
HikmatJaf...](https://github.com/jafarlihi/resume/blob/master/CV-
HikmatJafarli-20200603.pdf)

Email: jafarlihi@gmail.com

------
landoni
Location: Little Rock, AR, USA Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes
Technologies: Python, PHP, PostgreSQL, Ubuntu, AWS Resume/CV:
[https://landonburress.com/resume.pdf](https://landonburress.com/resume.pdf)
Email: landon.burress@gmail.com

------
ukz
Location: Bali, Indonesia

Remote: Yes (have experience collaborating with people from GMT+2 and GMT+7)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, JavaScript, React, Rails, PostgreSQL, GCP, AWS, Redis,
Nginx, Docker, Kubernetes

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ukazap](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ukazap)

Email: ukazap@outlook.com

------
vallode
I built Deepmind's website, as well as maintained several Google landing
pages.

Looking to do something cool and unique and hopefully socially good.

Location: Guildford, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, Python, PHP, Elixir

Résumé/CV: Email for a copy, also see
[https://vallode.com/](https://vallode.com/)

Email: vallode@protonmail.com

------
kourtbailey
Location: Indianapolis / Detroit / Oklahoma City

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

Web Applications (5 years): Python, Django, Django REST Framework, PostgreSQL,
Oracle, Bootstrap, Linux (CentOS / Arch)

Embedded (3 years) C/C++, MATLAB / Simulink, controls, diesel OBD, Hybrid
Electric Vehicles

Contact: [http://kourt.cc](http://kourt.cc)

------
chad_strategic
Location: Denver

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Trading API, (TDameritrade, Interactive Brokers) Stocks,
Options, Futures, Trading, Python, Mysql, Interactive Brokers,

Résumé/CV: [http://www.strategic-
options.com/chads_resume.html](http://www.strategic-
options.com/chads_resume.html)

Email: chad.humphrey@strategic-options.com

------
Avi0n
Location: Walla Walla, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not at this time

Technologies: Python, Ubuntu/Debian server. Basic knowledge of C++,
Javascript, REST API, Docker, MySQL/MariaDB, ZFS, Traefik, Nginx, PHP.

Résumé: [https://my.indeed.com/p/natec-jt78pgp](https://my.indeed.com/p/natec-
jt78pgp)

Email: k2.nate@icloud.com

------
viranchee
Location: Mumbai, IN Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: iOS,
SwiftUI, Flutter, Javascript, Vue, React, Svelte Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/Viranchee/Resume](https://github.com/Viranchee/Resume)
Email: viranchee@outlook.com

------
ndaugherty18
Location: San Francisco

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Ruby, Javascript, AWS, Docker, Ansible

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ndaugherty18/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ndaugherty18/)

Email: username @ gmail

Looking for a fulltime or contract position (even smaller contracts to add
some bandwidth).

------
crstin

      Location: Europe
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: vuejs/devops/ansible/docker/rails
      Résumé/CV: Upon request
      Email: x-ychn@crstin.com
      Blog: https://www.crstin.com
      Languages: English/German/French/Spanish/Italian

------
zzyyxx20
Location: Chicago

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Elixir, Erlang, JavaScript, AWS, SQL, PostGreSQL, CSS, Sass,
Bootstrap, Git/GitHub, CircleCI, Docker, Bash, Angular, React.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/zachparsons/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/zachparsons/)

------
atgprime
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, but flexible with timezones

Technologies: Full stack TypeScript, JavaScript, nodejs, Python, C++, Rust,
Swift

Résumé/CV: [https://alextgordon.com](https://alextgordon.com)

Email: alextgordon@gmail.com

-

I am an experienced full stack developer with over a decade of experience.

Interested in working for a startup. Open to contract work.

------
uberduper

      Location: Austin, TX
      Remote: Sure
      Willing to relocate: Not at this time
      Technologies: SRE / Devops / Infrastructure, Linux, Networking, Kubernetes, AWS, MongoDB
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/jdsatterfield/
      Email: hnwho@satterfield.us

------
mukul23
Location: Bangalore

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: UX/UI Design(Primary), Front-End, React

Resume: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1mGKTyg0niQulgJK5uw-
eni6fYGl...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1mGKTyg0niQulgJK5uw-
eni6fYGljEdWX/view?usp=sharing)

Email: mukul.ishwar23@gmail.com

------
cjw
Location: Southeast Michigan

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Go, Javascript, Laravel, Python, .Net

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1uOeNPDGvPsKWTTTKjjgQsth4...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1uOeNPDGvPsKWTTTKjjgQsth4IYW3PbicXghifbhrHgQ)

Email: chris@chrisweeden.com

------
luord
Location: Colombia

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: Depends on the project and country.

Technologies:

\- Python (Django, Flask, SQLAlchemy, Celery).

\- JavaScript (Vue, React, Node, Typescript).

\- Operations: Docker(-compose), Ansible, GCP, Gitlab-CI.

\- Other: PostgreSQL, Bash.

Resume/CV: [https://luord.com/pages/resume](https://luord.com/pages/resume)

Email: lo@luord.com

------
jezinka

      Location: Wrocław, Poland
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Java, Groovy/Grails
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/paulinakaczmarek
                 https://github.com/jezinka
      Email: jezina1989 [at] gmail.com

------
timfoden
Name: Tim Foden.

Title: Software Engineer.

Location: Stevenage, UK.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: C/C++/C#/Python/Java. Windows, Embedded ARM, Some GNU/Linux. For
more see CV.

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.7sun.com/cv/cv20200602.pdf](http://www.7sun.com/cv/cv20200602.pdf)

Email: tim_ycpublic@7sun.com

------
mouuro

      Location: Japan / Poland
      Remote: Preferred
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: PHP, Python, Git, JavaScript, Magento, Vue.js, Linux, PostgreSQL, MySQL, Bash, HTML, CSS
      Résumé/CV: https://sypniew.ski/resume
      Email: damian@sypniew.ski

------
marcelag
Location: San Francisco Bay Area, CA

Remote: Open

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C#, ASP.NET, Python, Django, HTML, CSS, AWS, Java, SQL Server,
PostgreSQL

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/marcelaguiar/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/marcelaguiar/)

Email: (available at linkedin)

------
vdb7892
Location: Currently in Asia (EU citizen)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Linux, SQL, PHP, Laravel, Typescript, Vue.js, Node.js, Python

Email: vdb7592@gmail.com

10 years experience in architecture, management and development of high
throughput web/e-commerce applications. Interested in working with e-commerce,
fintech, and/or cryptocurrency.

------
jakkyboi
Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: absolutely, yes

Willing to relocate: potentially

Technologies: React, Rails, Ruby, NodeJS, Postgres, Python for scripting

Resume: grantkayes.github.io

Email: gkayestomo@gmail.com

Full stack dev with about 2 years experience with both startups and mid sized
companies. Open to most roles as long as they partially align with tech I've
used before.

------
squiguy7
Location: Southern California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: For the right position

Technologies: Go, Rust, Python, Perl, SQL, Redis, Kafka, AWS, Git, REST,
Nginx, gRPC, Bash, Java, C

Résumé/CV: Email me or see my personal site:
[https://garrettsquire.com](https://garrettsquire.com)

Email: mail@garrettsquire.com

------
t312227
location: innsbruck, austria

remote: yes

willing to relocate: no, but okay with travel

technologies: containers/kubernetes, cloud platforms, linux based
infrastructure, devops/sre, java software-development, ci/cd, agile methods
(kanban, scrum)

résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/joachim-a-
schuetz/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/joachim-a-schuetz/) for more details:
send me an e-mail, please

email: freelance@schuetz.in web: [https://schuetz.in](https://schuetz.in)

hello, i am a devops-/cloud-engineer and software-developer with a master in
computer science and prior experience in working remotely for various
companies. at the moment i am living in innsbruck/austria/eu.

------
nikivi
Location: London

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Go • React • TypeScript • Postgres

CV: [https://nikitavoloboev.xyz/cv.pdf](https://nikitavoloboev.xyz/cv.pdf)

GitHub: [https://github.com/nikitavoloboev](https://github.com/nikitavoloboev)

Email: In CV

------
mariotheguy
Location: New York City Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mario-
dandrea/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mario-dandrea/) Email:
mario.dandrea.nyc@gmail.com

------
peacemaker
Location: UK (North West)

Remote: Yes, only remote

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: 20 years software engineering experience. Most recently
Laravel/PHP. Historically C++, C#. Loads of experience with SQL, AWS,
Deployments, Tooling etc. Mostly Back-end focused but comfortable with JS.

Résumé/CV: Upon request

Email: jamie [at] jamieos [dot] com

------
cs0
Location: New York, US

Remote: Yes, or on-site.

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: VB.NET, C#, Drupal, Laravel, React, Go, CSS, JS.

Résumé/CV:
[https://1drv.ms/b/s!AnIhOsRqHCyw32qr9DxDBc3YN4OZ?e=w2n7xz](https://1drv.ms/b/s!AnIhOsRqHCyw32qr9DxDBc3YN4OZ?e=w2n7xz)

Email: marnold1@pm.me

------
htatche
Location: Spain

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Note: Only contracts (long term contracts too)

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Javascript (Vanilla, Backbone.js, Ember.js), SQL,
Linux

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/htatche/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/htatche/)

Email: htatche@gmail.com

------
lzralbu

      Location: Brazil
      Remote: YES
      Willing to relocate: YES
      Technologies: HTML, CSS, JavaScript, React, Node, Express, SQL, Postgres, Azure, C++, Python
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/lzralbu
      Email: tetsuzan.hs@gmail.com

------
kaivalya97
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: GCP (6 certs), AWS (5 certs), Kubernetes (CKA), Terraform,
Ansible

Résumé/CV: bit.ly/kaivalyaresume

Email: kaivalyashah97[at]gmail[dot]com

I can work on automating any GCP or AWS services. I can also create Kubernetes
operators, complex Ansible roles/playbooks, and Terraform templates.

------
hiendinhngoc

      Location: Vietnam
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: yes
      Technologies: Ruby on Rails, React, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Redis, Sidekiq, Docker
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/hiendinhngoc/
      Email: hiendinhngoc@gmail.com

------
theseagin

      Location: Thailand
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: (Full Stack)Js, React, NodeJs, Express, Sqlite, Webpack
      Résumé/CV: shorturl.at/nDHO7
      Email: cijininurhood@gmail.com
      GitHub: https://github.com/Cijin

------
eshangaur
Location: Phoenix, Arizona

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, C++, OpenCV, PyTorch, SQL

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/maf29we5kih92z1/Resume_EshanGaur.p...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/maf29we5kih92z1/Resume_EshanGaur.pdf?dl=0)

Email: egaur@asu.edu

------
rudolfwinestock

      Location: East Coast of Florida
      Remote: Yes (preferred)
      Willing to Relocate: Yes
      Technologies: WordPress, React, JavaScript, Bare HTML & CSS
      Resume/CV: Available On Request
      Email: rudolf <at> winestockwebdesign <dot> com

------
throwaway1339
Location: Germany

Remote: Available, on-site preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes, worldwide

Technologies: DevOps, Docker, Node, Agile, Consultant, Freelance

Résumé/CV: Upon request

Email: jjdjnrjfifj@gmail.com

I'm a senior DevOps Consultant with years of experience, normally working for
big corp (Allianz, BMW, etc) but also experienced in the startup env.

------
ignaloidas
Location: Kaunas, Lithuania

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Flask, Django, MySQL, a bit of C++

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ignaskiela](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ignaskiela)

Email: me@ignaskiela.eu

18 year old with nearly 2 years of professional experience.

------
softwarerero
Passionate and experienced full stack developer

Location: Asunción, Paraguay (UTC-4)

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: maybe

Technologies: Node.js, Meteor.js, Svelte, Vue, React, MongoDB, RDBMS, Redis

Résumé/CV: [https://softwarerero.com/](https://softwarerero.com/)

Email: el@softwarerero.com

------
mapandey
Location: Pune India

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Clojure, Java, Docker, kubernetes

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/mayur-
pandey-1aa0b287/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mayur-pandey-1aa0b287/)

Email: mayur5892@gmail.com

------
JJBusiness

      Location: North of San Francisco, CA
      Remote: Available
      Willing to relocate: Available
      Technologies: Scala, Go, Objective-C, Kotlin, Ruby on Rails
      Résumé/CV: Available upon request
      Email: jjbusinesspartners@gmail.com

------
apozem
Location: Denver

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Angular, React, React Native, JavaScript, TypeScript, iOS
development, Android development, Elm

Résumé/CV: [https://www.kylenazario.com/](https://www.kylenazario.com/)

Email: kylebnazario+hn@gmail.com

------
kenranosa
Location: Manila, Philippines (GMT+8) Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, Javascript, Python, Rust (Minimal but very excited to
learn)

Résumé/CV: www.kenranosa.com

Email: ken@signzen.co

P.S. Willing to work for free for one month to get up to speed with tech
requirements

------
nshettys
Location:India Remote:YES Willing to relocate:NO, Can visit
Technologies:Java,AWS,Python,Android,Javascript,React
Native,Node.js,Docker,Microservices, API Integrations
Email:nitesh.workmap@gmail.com

------
pknopf
Looking for a senior support/operations role.

Location: Sarasota Florida

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: .NET, C, C++, Rust, Go, Operating systems, many other things.

Resume: [https://resume.pknopf.com](https://resume.pknopf.com)

Email: pauldotknopf@gmail.com

------
t_swapnil

      Location: India
      Remote: Available
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Skills: Product Management, Technical project management
      Résumé/CV: https://09apps.github.io/
      Email:09apps.id@gmail.com

------
welvin
Location: Philadelphia, PA

Remote: Remote or in office

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java backend

Resume/CV:
[https://ericbalawejder.com/resume/](https://ericbalawejder.com/resume/)

Email: eric.balawejder@protonmail.com

------
techietim
Location: Dallas/Fort Worth, Texas, USA

Remote: Open

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Go (Golang), PHP, LAMP, Vue.js (Full-stack, Backend)

Github: [https://github.com/bontibon](https://github.com/bontibon)

Email: sw4j@protonmail.com

------
growthdata
Location: Sao Paulo, Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Resume: I lead Marketing and Data at a startup from seed to series B, scaling
revenue >100x. I'm looking for growth or data opportunities.

email: growthdatastartup@gmail.com

------
moonchild
Location: Vancouver, Canada

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: C, C++, C#, Java, Javascript, Python, Unix, OpenGL, Git

CV: [https://elronnd.net/cv.pdf](https://elronnd.net/cv.pdf)

Email: elronnd@elronnd.net

------
askz
Location: France

Remote: Prefered, but open to propositions

Willing to relocate: Open to propositions

Technologies: Python, Node, C(++), Ruby, Docker, k8s, Chef,

Terraform, OpenStack, Linux, CI/CD

Résumé/CV: Available upon request

Email: saddok (-dot-) ma (-at-) gmail (-dot-) com

------
rxsel
Location: Remote

Looking for: a scrappy startup that can pay a few thousand a month to grind
and hustle with.

Currently: Sr Dev at... Think Mikey mouse... nice name drop but whack ass
stack. Not unemployed but looking for something else.

Would like to work with: Anything JS. I’ve worked with the raw, worked with
all the lame frameworks, worked for dudes that wanted to create their own
lol... I’m serious, any problem you want solved, I gotcha. Think The Wolf from
Pulp fiction or Matt in the Martian. Professional problem solver.

Caution: major problem with authority, but if you’re cool we’ll vibe. I just
don’t do well with playing house or “business” ha. How about we solve some
problems and make some money instead?

------
mendelmaleh
Location: East Coast, USA

Remote: Open

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Go/Golang, Python, Bash, Linux

Resume: [https://mendel.sh/resume.pdf](https://mendel.sh/resume.pdf)

Email: mendelmaleh@gmail.com

------
prithsr
Location: Greensboro, NC

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, anywhere.

Technologies: HTML, CSS, WordPress

Resume: [https://rakhyani.com/resume/](https://rakhyani.com/resume/)

Email: priths@me.com

------
dcrn
Location: Orlando, FL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Rust, C/C++, Python, Go, SQL

Résumé/CV: [https://alx.xyz/resume.pdf](https://alx.xyz/resume.pdf)

Email: ad@alx.xyz

------
ponyous
__TEAM __: I 've got an established team of 4 developers + 1 pm ready for new
projects right now

Location: London UK

Remote: Yes, happy to visit on-site regularly

Technologies: JavaScript, React, React Native, Vue, Node, git, AWS, PHP...

Email: vito@otivia.co.uk

I'm a developer who moved to London 6 years ago. I have incredible network of
developers back home. Lately I've been connecting devs with clients in UK.
It's usually a win-win scenario for all parties involved.

I have access to a great pool of talent on all seniority levels, so hit me up
and I'll help.

ps. I'm normally not in recruiting business (developer 1st) but I found myself
in a unique position so my side hustle is making connections.

------
kvgr
Location: Europe

Remote:Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Android, Java, Kotlin

Résumé/CV: Masters degree from CS at Economics University, 6 year of
experience with Android development. I will send resome on request.

Email: vilo33@gmail.com

------
sdegutis
Location: Chicago area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies (recent): React.js, TypeScript/JavaScript, AWS, Electron

Technologies (rusty): Objective-C, Swift, Ruby, Python, C, Rust, Lua

Résumé/CV: Available upon request

Email: sbdegutis@gmail.com

------
elbarbero
Location: Costa Rica

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not at this moment

Technologies: Java / Spring / JS/ SQL / React

CV: linkedin.com/in/alberto-mesen-a774b525/

Email: a_mesen [at] hotmail [dot] com

------
realYitzi
Location: Israel

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: For the right gig

Technologies: Java, Postgres, AWS. Lot's of other stuff too!

CV: bit.ly/yitzi, bit.ly/yitzig, linkedin.com/in/yitzi

Email: hello@yitzi.dev

------
singha10
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:
Location: Anywhere in the United States Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes
Technologies: java, spring, hibernate, JavaScript, Python, HTML, etc.
Résumé/CV:
[https://asingh51.github.io/AS.pdf](https://asingh51.github.io/AS.pdf) Email:
abhay.singh2@mavs.uta.edu

Recent graduate actively looking for a full-time opportunity.

Regards, Abhay Singh

------
rossboss
location: Atlanta

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript, TypeScript, Angular, Vue, C#, Python, SQL,
Terraform, Athena, DynamoDB, AWS Lambda.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ross-p/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ross-p/)
(email for additional info)

Email: ross.palmer.dev@gmail.com

looking for fun and exciting projects!

------
axs9333
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:

    
    
      Location: Anywhere in the United States
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      Technologies: java, spring, hibernate, JavaScript, Python, HTML, etc.
    
      Résumé/CV: https://asingh51.github.io/AS.pdf
    
      Email: abhay.singh2@mavs.uta.edu
    
    

Recent graduate actively looking for a full-time opportunity.

Regards, Abhay Singh

------
razvanbp
Location: Romania

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#, SQL, Azure, Node, Typescript, Angular

Email: razvanbp@yahoo.com

------
timqian
Location: China

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Full-stack JS: Node.js; Express; AWS lambda; serverless;
GraphQL; RabbitMQ; DynamoDB; MongoDB; Postgres; SQLite; AWS RDS; Redis;
React.js; SASS/CSS; tailwind; d3.js

Résumé/CV: [https://resumd.t9t.io](https://resumd.t9t.io)

Email: timqian@t9t.io

Website: [https://timqian.com](https://timqian.com)

Github(10k+ stars; 100k+ users):
[https://github.com/timqian](https://github.com/timqian)

------
danb235
Location: SF Bay Area

Remote: Open

Willing to relocate: No

Contact: danb235@fastmail.com

I’m an engineering manager leading a small yet exceptionally talented team in
the SF Bay Area. We recently got notified that our most recent project funding
dried up and the office is being closed. I’ve been at it for over a decade,
and what hurts me the most is seeing teams like this disbanded that are so
rare and hard to find. In the past we have had success building production b2c
and b2b services. I’d like to see our team continue and be hired on to a new
exciting project to achieve that success again. If you’re looking to hire an
engineering team, and you’d like to get to work asap and skip the recruiter
fees, you may strike gold speaking with me.

We are all self motivated professionals who really enjoy what we do and have
years of experience building scalable backends and front end user interfaces
on the Web, iOS and Android. Our past projects have been very challenging,
often involving complex hardware pairing with software; I’m confident we can
take on just about anything.

We take pride in clean, documented and commented repositories. PR reviews,
linting and proper git foo are part of our culture, as well as consistent
agile development processes.

Some details of our expertise:

Backend: We are heavy AWS users, deploying serverless stacks via cloud
formation. In our last project, we were using DynamoDB, Lambda, Elastic
Search, AppSync, SQS, S3, IoT, Cognito, Route 53, EC2 and a number of other
services. Our serverless stack is built on a monorepo, written in both
Typescript and Python, that is deployed to multiple stages to facilitate
development all the way to production. This stack includes a GraphQL interface
for all clients to communicate via AppSync. We have integration tests and unit
tests as well as a built in CLI to handle smoke tests and common operations.
We recently participated in AWS REINVENT 2019.

Web front end: Our most recent project is built using Typescript, React,
Nextjs, Apollo, Formiq, and deployed to the serverless hosting solution Vercel
(formerly Now). There are multiple apps split in a monorepo, setup with stage
deployment via CI, nearly 100% component test coverage, and developed using
vscode and its awesome debugger.

Android & iOS: Apps built 100% in Swift and Kotlin, using AppSync to
communicate with GraphQL and handling on device state management for offline
queries and mutations. We have experience pairing mobile apps with hardware
via wifi and bluetooth which represents many challenges we are familiar with.

UI/UX: We have expertise in developing both Web and Mobile UI/UX, user driven
workflows and using tools such as Sketch, Zeplin and Abstract. Our team has
the design/product process dialed.

------
asdf21
Hello all.. I am a jack-of-all-trades / IT generalist who would like to
transition into an entry / mid-level Java or Kotlin development position. I
don't need a ton of pay for the SF area, you could probably hire me for half
what most developers here would want. In return, I'd ask for some patience and
mentorship for a few months while I learn more best practices and your
companies way of doing things. Looking to primarily deepen my Java / Kotlin
skills in the next year or two, which are fairly rudimentary right now. Most
of my experience thus far has been for very small shops where I had to wear a
lot of hats and didn't primarily focus on software dev, but did more project
management, implementation, and web development. Rather than continue as a
generalist, I want to transition to being a full-time developer.

    
    
        Location:  SF Bay Area
        Remote: sure
        Willing to relocate: no
        Technologies: Java, Kotlin, PHP, Python, Linux Server Admin, Xen Virtualization,
            IT Project Management, Bash, Vim, Javascript, Software implementation, Technical writing.
        Résumé/CV: Avail upon request
        Email: wagist@gmail.com

------
Borish_Johnson
This is stupid and doesn't work. Whats the point?

~~~
dang
It works sometimes.

Would you please stop creating accounts to break HN's guidelines with? Doing
that eventually will get your main account banned as well.

